# ســؤال



## مسلم والحمدلـله (16 أكتوبر 2005)

أعباد المسيح لنا سؤال 

نريد جوابه ممن وعاه: 

إذا مات الإله بصنع قوم 

أماتوه فما هذا الإله؟ 

وهل أرضاه ما نالوه منه 

فبشراهم إذا نالوا رضاه؟ 

و إن سخط الذي فعلوه فيه 

فقوتهم إذا أوهت قواه؟ 

وهل بقي الوجود بلا إله 

سميع يستجيب لمن دعاه؟ 

و هل خلت الطباق السبع لما 

ثوى تحت التراب و قد علاه؟ 

و هل خلت العوالم من إله 

يدبرها و قد سُمّرَتْ يداه؟ 

و كيف تخلت الأملاك عنه 

بنصرهم و قد سمعوا بكاه؟ 

و كيف أطاقت الخشبات حمل 

اله الحق شد على قفاه؟ 

و كيف دنا الحديد إليه حتى 

يخالطه و يلحقه أذاه؟ 

و كيف تمكنت أيدي عداه 

و طالت حيث قد صفعوا قفاه؟ 

و هل عاد المسيح إلى حياة 

أم المحيي له ربك سواه؟ 

و يا عجبا لقبر ضم رباً 

و أعجب منه بطن قد حواه! 

أقام هناك تسعاً من شهور 

لدى الظلمات من حيض غذاه. 

و شق الفرج مولوداً صغيراً 

ضعيفاً فاتحاً للثدى فاه. 

و يأكل ثم يشرب ثم يأتي 

بلازم ذاك هل هذا إله؟ 

تعالى الله عن إفك النصارى 

سيسأل كلهم عما افتراه 

أعباد الصليب لأي معنى 

يعظم أو يقبح من رماه؟ 

و هل تقضى العقول بغير كسر 

و إحراق له و لمن بغاه؟ 

إذا ركب الإله عليه كرهاً 

و قد شدت لتسمير يداه 

فذاك المركب الملعون حقا 

فدسه لا تبسه إذ تراه 

يهان. عليه رب الخلق طَرا 

و تعبده! فإنك من عداه. 

فإن عظمته من أجل أن 

قد حوى رب العباد و قد علاه. 

و قد فقد الصليب فإن رأينا 

له شكلا تذكرنا سناه! 

فهلا للقبور سجدت طرا 

لضم القبر ربك في حشاه! 

فيا عبد المسيح أفق فهذا 

بدايته وهذا منتهاه


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> أعباد المسيح لنا سؤال
> 
> نريد جوابه ممن وعاه:


 
أسال اخي الحبيب



> إذا مات الإله بصنع قوم
> 
> أماتوه فما هذا الإله؟


من قال انه مات؟
نحن نقول مات و قام من الاماوت, فلا تأخذ نصف الحقيقة و تبني عليها...



> وهل أرضاه ما نالوه منه
> 
> فبشراهم إذا نالوا رضاه؟


 
نعم ارضاه لانه كان على علم بما سيحدث و هو جاء لهذا السبب, اي المسيح علم بالصلب وهو كان مستعد له, اي مسألة الصلب لم تكن مفاجأة, بل المسيح نفسه تكلم عن الصلب قبل حدوثه



> و إن سخط الذي فعلوه فيه
> 
> فقوتهم إذا أوهت قواه؟
> 
> ...


 
يعني بمفهومك ان الله محدد و اذا وجد في مكان لا يستطيع ان يكون في المكان الاخر... مفهومك الخاطئ يحدد الله و يجعله حاله حال انسان محدود اذا تواجد في العمل لا يستطيع التواجد في البيت.. الله ليس محدود اذ الله يملاء الرض و ما فيها, فالله موجود معي يراعاني و موجود في نفس الوقت مع فريد و مريم و الاخرين... فبموت المسيح و قيامته لم يكن العالم بلا اله, بل الهنا اله قادر ان يعمل في اكثر من شئ في وقت واحد





> و كيف أطاقت الخشبات حمل
> 
> اله الحق شد على قفاه؟


 
المسيح كان في ناسوته و هو قد حمل الخشبات قبل ان تحمله



> و كيف دنا الحديد إليه حتى
> 
> يخالطه و يلحقه أذاه؟


 
من قال انه الحق به الاذى؟




> و كيف تمكنت أيدي عداه
> 
> و طالت حيث قد صفعوا قفاه؟


 
الانسان ظالم, فانت بقولك ان الله اذا كان هنا لا يكون هنا هو ايضا اشبه بالتعدي على امكانية الله و هي تشبه لحد كبير التعدي الذي قام به الرومان




> و هل عاد المسيح إلى حياة
> 
> أم المحيي له ربك سواه؟


 
نعم لقد قام المسيح من الاموات حقا قام, يحتاجلك ان تقرأ الكزيد عن المسيحية قبل ان تعمل شعرا...




> و يا عجبا لقبر ضم رباً
> 
> و أعجب منه بطن قد حواه!


 
الم يقم من الاموات بعد ثلاثة ايام ام غفلت عن هذه الحقيقة؟ او ربما لم تسمع بها اصلا




> أقام هناك تسعاً من شهور
> 
> لدى الظلمات من حيض غذاه.
> 
> ...


 
هذه طريقة الله في التجسد و لا ارى فيها عيبا, بل بالعكس, اعجوبة هي عندما يولد بدون تدخل رجل, و بمناسبة التجسد, الم يتجسد الله في شجرة لموسى حسب القران؟




> و يأكل ثم يشرب ثم يأتي
> 
> بلازم ذاك هل هذا إله؟


 
هذا ناسوت المسيح الذي هو جزء منه عندما تجسد و ليس جزء من الله او ليس عمل يقوم به الله على الدوام




> تعالى الله عن إفك النصارى
> 
> سيسأل كلهم عما افتراه


 
هذا ليس افكا و ليس انتقاصا لله بل هذا هو طريق الله المعلن في الكتاب المقدس اذ فيه الخلاص للجميع




> أعباد الصليب لأي معنى
> 
> يعظم أو يقبح من رماه؟


 
نحن لا نعبد الصليب, فمن اين لك بتلك الكلمة المجرحة؟




> و هل تقضى العقول بغير كسر
> 
> و إحراق له و لمن بغاه؟


 
احراق؟؟؟ الا تراك تربط بين المسيحية و ديانات اخرى؟؟؟ 



> إذا ركب الإله عليه كرهاً
> 
> و قد شدت لتسمير يداه


 
المسيح لم يسمر كرها, بل بملئ ارادته و هو بنفسه الذي قال انه باستطاعته ان يجلب جندا من الملائكة لو اراد, لكنه لم يفعل لان ما كان يحدث هو ضمن خطة الاهية مقصودة و ليس محض صدفة




> فذاك المركب الملعون حقا
> 
> فدسه لا تبسه إذ تراه
> 
> ...


 
مرة ثانية بصحح معلومتك و اقولك نحن لا نعبد الصليب.. فعلا امركم عجيب.. مرة تدعون اننا نعبد انسان و مرة تتدعون اننا نعبد صليب... بعد كم بيم بنكلع نعبد شئ ثاني... كلام تافه و بدون دلائل




> فهلا للقبور سجدت طرا
> 
> لضم القبر ربك في حشاه!
> 
> ...


 

بداية و منهتى ماذا؟ و اين دليلك؟ ام هو مجرد كلام او شعر يقال يطرب به الاذان السامعة؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

اعلم يقيناً ان ليس مايردده اعوان ابليس هو النجاة بكتابة كلمات للاذن حلوة 
ام للحياة الابدية  فجهنم اعلم يقيناً انه ليس لك سبيل للخلاص الا بالايمان 
 الايمان بيسوع . " لأنكم بالنعمة مُخلَّصون بالايمان وذلك ليس منكم . هوعطية الله " 
 ان خطاياك ستبقى عليك ان حاولت معالجتها بغير العلاج الذي قدمه الله للانسان 
 انقطعت عنك الوسيلة الوحيدة لخلاص نفسك الهالكة 
ونزع ما يعلق به رجاؤك للحياة الابدية
 لان الخلاص ليس بمجرد معرفة حقيقة سفك دم المسيح  لانك قد تسلم عقلياً للحقيقة التاريخية بأنه قد أهرق دمه على خشبة صليب الجلجثة من أجل خطايا العالم ، ولكن المهم هو " هل فعل هذا الدم ، بايمانك الراسخ فيه ، فعله في قلبك لغفران خطاياك وتطهيرك من اثامك ؟ " 

اذاً اسرع الى الدم المسفوك لاجلك ، فتُمحى خطاياك الآن
 لانك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الاموات خلصت . لان القلب يؤمن به للبر والفم يعترف به للخلاص" . ويقول ايضاً: "التفتوا الي واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الارض لاني أنا الله وليس اخر". 

لاتتردد


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

دودي 

كيف الحال ؟

إن شاء الله بخير ؟


بسم الله نبدي 

في  كم سؤال على الي انكتب 


 ( من قال انه مات؟
نحن نقول مات و قام من الاماوت, فلا تأخذ نصف الحقيقة و تبني عليها... )


إذا مات الإله بصنع قوم 

أماتوه ..

فما هذا الإله؟ 


كيف يموت  أو يقوم من الأموات ؟  وهو إله   ؟؟



القوم يكتبون  ( فبموت المسيح و قيامته لم يكن العالم بلا اله, بل الهنا اله قادر ان يعمل في اكثر من شئ في وقت واحد)


الله قادر وهو على كل شيء قدير صح لكن

 يموت بمعنى موت الإنسان ؟؟ كيف يكون هذا ؟ 


وهل بقي الوجود بلا إله 

سميع يستجيب لمن دعاه؟ 

و هل خلت الطباق السبع لما 

ثوى تحت التراب و قد علاه؟ 

و هل خلت العوالم من إله 

يدبرها و قد سُمّرَتْ يداه؟ 

 كيف أطاقت الخشبات حمل 

اله الحق شد على قفاه؟ 

و كيف دنا الحديد إليه حتى 

يخالطه و يلحقه أذاه؟ 

و كيف تمكنت أيدي عداه 

و طالت حيث قد صفعوا قفاه؟ 

و هل عاد المسيح إلى حياة 

أم المحيي له ربك سواه؟ 

و يا عجبا لقبر ضم رباً 

و أعجب منه بطن قد حواه! 

أقام هناك تسعاً من شهور 

لدى الظلمات من حيض غذاه. 

و شق الفرج مولوداً صغيراً 

ضعيفاً فاتحاً للثدى فاه. 

و يأكل ثم يشرب ثم يأتي 

بلازم ذاك هل هذا إله؟ 


القوم يكتبون ( هذه طريقة الله في التجسد و لا ارى فيها عيبا, بل بالعكس, اعجوبة هي عندما يولد بدون تدخل رجل, و بمناسبة التجسد, الم يتجسد الله في شجرة لموسى حسب القران؟)


كيف يولد الله يهديك وهو لم يلد ولم يولد لأنه الله ؟   الشي الثاني وين مذكور في القرآن الله تجسد في شجره ؟


القوم يكتبون ( فانت بقولك ان الله اذا كان هنا لا يكون هنا  )

انا ماقلت الله اذا كان هنا مايكون هناك ؟  الله فوق عليم سميع قدر على كل شيء

 لكن فعلا صدقت الإنسان ظالم و ماظلم غير نفسه لما يقول الاله يولد مثله ويموت مثله ؟ وياكل مثله ؟ و يعذب بيديه ؟  

و هل خلت الطباق السبع لما 

ثوى تحت التراب و قد علاه؟ 

و هل خلت العوالم من إله 

يدبرها و قد سُمّرَتْ يداه؟ 

و يأكل ثم يشرب ثم يأتي 

بلازم ذاك 

هل هذا إله؟ 


القوم يكتبون ( هذا ناسوت المسيح الذي هو جزء منه عندما تجسد و ليس جزء من الله او ليس عمل يقوم به الله على الدوام )

لكن كما كتب أيضا  يولد ويموت ؟ 

أقام هناك تسعاً من شهور 

لدى الظلمات من حيض غذاه. 

و شق الفرج مولوداً صغيراً 

ضعيفاً فاتحاً للثدى فاه. 


الله سبحانه وتعالى إذا قال للشيء كن فيكون ؟ ليش تسعة اشهر؟ وليش بالاصل يتجسد ؟؟؟


القوم يكتبون ( نعم لقد قام المسيح من الاموات حقا قام, يحتاجلك ان تقرأ الكزيد عن المسيحية قبل ان تعمل شعرا...)

ان كان هو اله فهو المفروض مايحتاج مني شي ؟ انا المحتاج له ؟

الله يهديك دودي هي أسئله صيغت بشعر
 مو من حقي أسأل ؟

( نعم لقد قام المسيح من الاموات حقا قام )

القوم يكتبون ( الم يقم من الاموات بعد ثلاثة ايام ام غفلت عن هذه الحقيقة؟ او ربما لم تسمع بها اصلا)

و هل عاد المسيح إلى حياة 

أم المحيي له ربك سواه؟ 

هل هذا إله ؟

إن كان مات من الذي أحياه ؟

من الذي أحيانا من موتنا ثم أماتنا ثم يحيينا ثم إليه نرجع ؟  


شفي هالناس تكتب ( هذا ليس افكا و ليس انتقاصا لله بل هذا هو طريق الله المعلن في الكتاب) ؟ ؟؟؟؟
فهمني ؟

 ( بداية و منهتى ماذا؟ و اين دليلك؟ ام هو مجرد كلام او شعر يقال يطرب به الاذان السامعة؟؟)

هي أسئله تنتظر اجوبه  و  ما اظن اطربت فيها احد ؟

 ومعنى بدايته ومنتهاه 

و قد فقد الصليب فإن رأينا 

له شكلا تذكرنا سناه! 

فهلا للقبور سجدت طرا 

لضم القبر ربك في حشاه! ؟؟

فيا عبد المسيح أفق فهذا 

بدايته وهذا منتهاه


وبس


دودي هي بس أسئله هل مو مسموح لي اسأل ؟


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد

كيف الحال ؟ وشخبارك ؟

قريت الي مكتوب بس ماجاوبت على اسئلتي الله يهديك ؟


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> فريد
> 
> كيف الحال ؟ وشخبارك ؟
> 
> قريت الي مكتوب بس ماجاوبت على اسئلتي الله يهديك ؟


انا بخير والحمد لله
ارجو ان تبحث في المنتدى انا وغيري كتبنا وبحثنا واتينا بالادلة القاطهة من القران والاحاديث
ونحن جاهزون باي سؤال جديد
والرب يهديك الى الصراط المستقيم


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

دوم مش يوم

بس فريد ماعليك امر انا جديد هنا ؟ فما ادري ايش المواضيع هذي ؟ وايهي ردك ؟


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> دوم مش يوم
> 
> بس فريد ماعليك امر انا جديد هنا ؟ فما ادري ايش المواضيع هذي ؟ وايهي ردك ؟


حبيبي :
ابحث مو عيب 
ابحث عن الطعام ان كنت جوعان
وانا معك


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

الله يهداك فريد 

ادري مب عيب ابحث بس انا جديد تبيني اقعد ابحث في كل ردودك وانا حاط موضوع فيه سؤال ؟ كان ماحطيته ؟

ومع ان القسم اسمه منتدى الاسئله والاجوبه ؟؟؟ 

اذا عندك اجابه لاتبخل علينا واذا لا  براحتك


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> الله يهداك فريد
> 
> ادري مب عيب ابحث بس انا جديد تبيني اقعد ابحث في كل ردودك وانا حاط موضوع فيه سؤال ؟ كان ماحطيته ؟
> 
> ...


لقد اجابك المشرف العام
واذا عندك سؤال جديد
تفضل


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

اي سألت فوق ؟


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2005)

بالبداية الاخ قريد قالك ابحث لاني انا رديت على اسألتك و انت بردك الثاني لم تقم الا بتكرير الاسئلة...


المهم بنعمة الرب نرد من جديد



			
				مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> دودي
> 
> كيف الحال ؟
> 
> ...


 
بترجع من جديد و تحاول الفصل بين الموت و القيامة, لكن للتوضيح اكثر الموت كان رمزي اذ بموت المسيح متنا جميعا من اجل خطايانا, اي اننا مستحقين الموت و بقيامته قمنا جميعا من الموت اي بدمه و غفرانه قد اصبحنا ابرارا...

لما مات المسيح ما معناه الاله مات و اسصبحنا بلا الهه لثلاثة ايام, كلام بل هي كما تنبأ المسيح بأنهي سيهدم و يبني الهيكل في ثلاثة ايام... المسيحي لم يمت بمعنى الكلمة التي نتواردها عند موت الانسان فهذا فيه اختلاف كبير اذن ان المسيح قـــــــــــــام و هذا دليل على ان الموت ليس كان له اي تأثير عليه انما هو كان خطة من اجل ان يمر المسيح فيها , اذ انك انت الخاطئ المستحق ان تموت بدلا, مات هو من اجلك و لكنه قـــــــــام دلالة على قوته و جبروته و على هزمه لابليــــس




> القوم يكتبون ( فبموت المسيح و قيامته لم يكن العالم بلا اله, بل الهنا اله قادر ان يعمل في اكثر من شئ في وقت واحد)
> 
> 
> الله قادر وهو على كل شيء قدير صح لكن
> ...


 
لا ليس موته كموت انسان و انا ذكرت هذا سابقا




> وهل بقي الوجود بلا إله
> 
> سميع يستجيب لمن دعاه؟
> 
> ...


 
و كأني لم ارد عليك في الرد السابق, كانك جعلتني اشعر ان اخاطب نفسي, الم اذكر لك يا صديقي انه لم يخلى العلم من الاله في فترة الثلاث ايام و حتى في فترة تجسد المسيح, و انت بنفسك اقتبست الرد, بما سبب طرح السؤال ثانية؟ العلك لم تفهم الجواب؟؟؟

 بتسأل وين مذكور... كنت مفكر انك ما حتسأل هذا السؤال...

*وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (الأعراف 143).*





> القوم يكتبون ( فانت بقولك ان الله اذا كان هنا لا يكون هنا )
> 
> انا ماقلت الله اذا كان هنا مايكون هناك ؟ الله فوق عليم سميع قدر على كل شيء
> 
> لكن فعلا صدقت الإنسان ظالم و ماظلم غير نفسه لما يقول الاله يولد مثله ويموت مثله ؟ وياكل مثله ؟ و يعذب بيديه ؟


 
اذا كان هذا برضى الاه و ارادته فلا يكون ظلما




> و هل خلت الطباق السبع لما
> 
> ثوى تحت التراب و قد علاه؟
> 
> ...


 

اين كتب هذا؟؟




> أقام هناك تسعاً من شهور
> 
> لدى الظلمات من حيض غذاه.
> 
> ...


 
و من قال ان الله محتاج اليك؟ و من نكر حقيقة انك محتاج الى الاله الحقيقي؟؟؟




> الله يهديك دودي هي أسئله صيغت بشعر
> مو من حقي أسأل ؟


 
من قال ليس من حقك ان تسأل؟؟؟




> ( نعم لقد قام المسيح من الاموات حقا قام )
> 
> القوم يكتبون ( الم يقم من الاموات بعد ثلاثة ايام ام غفلت عن هذه الحقيقة؟ او ربما لم تسمع بها اصلا)
> 
> ...


 
بتكرر نفسك,,, اجبت على هذا السؤال سابقا... ركز معي شوي اكثر




> شفي هالناس تكتب ( هذا ليس افكا و ليس انتقاصا لله بل هذا هو طريق الله المعلن في الكتاب) ؟ ؟؟؟؟
> فهمني ؟


 
يا ريت ما تعصب و تنزل في مستوى الحوار, خليك مستقيم و لا تستخدم اسلوب الشخص الثالث في مناقشتك, فلا داعي للتجريح

افهمك انا... هذا طريق الله المعلن في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم و الجديد... في نبواة كثيرة تتنبأ على صلب المسيح في العهد القديم اي قبل مجيئيه بمئات السنين...



> ( بداية و منهتى ماذا؟ و اين دليلك؟ ام هو مجرد كلام او شعر يقال يطرب به الاذان السامعة؟؟)
> 
> هي أسئله تنتظر اجوبه و ما اظن اطربت فيها احد ؟
> 
> ...


 
اكيد من حقك تسأل لاكن ما من حقك تسأل عن اكاذيب و اوهام... هل من حقي ان اتي و أسأل, لماذا تحللون اتيان الصغار في القرأن؟؟؟

بالطبع لا لان ليس لي دليل على ذلك... لو اردت ان اسأل اتي بدليلي الذي سؤالي مبني عليه, لا اسأل اسئلة ترد على بالي او لاني سمعتها من اجدادي...

لان في بعض اسألتك هو افتراء على المسيحية لعدم وجود نصوص تدعم صحة المورود في أسالتك

المهم بالرغم من هذه كله انا اجبت على اسألتك و اتمنى انك ما تكرر نفس الاسئلة مرة ثانية...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

كيف الحال ؟
ايش اخبارك دودي ؟


بسم الله نبدي



> بالبداية الاخ قريد قالك ابحث لاني انا رديت على اسألتك



قريت ردي على فريد ؟



> و انت بردك الثاني لم تقم الا بتكرير الاسئلة...



لان الاجابات مبهمه 



> بترجع من جديد و تحاول الفصل بين الموت و القيامة



 يعني هم واحد



> لكن للتوضيح اكثر الموت كان رمزي




كيف رمزي ؟


 مات بس كذا ؟ ؟؟



> اذ بموت المسيح متنا جميعا من اجل خطايانا



يعني هو يموت رمزيا ولو اني مش فاهم كيف بس نفرض رمزيا 
وبموته الرمزي  نموت احنا وراه ؟  
 لانا اخطأنا ؟ 

 الحين هو ميت ولا لا ؟ ولا بس كذا   رمزي ؟

وانت قلت ان احنا نموت اذا هو مات  رمزي من اجل خطايانا ؟ ( اذ بموت المسيح - الرمزي الي بس كذا - متنا جميعا لاجل خطاينا ) 

 الحين هو مات رمزي
 الحين احنا مش ميتين
 فالي يموت منا فالسبب خطاياه ؟

هذا الي فهمته في استفساري اذا غلط دودي فهمني ؟؟



> اي اننا مستحقين الموت



احنا كلنا نموت  فطيب  هل الموت يعتبر تكفير للذنوب ؟  

اي نستحقه لنكفر ذنوب ؟

واذا فرضنا هو تكفير للذنوب  و السبب لاجل خطايانا ؟ هل تقصد الخطايا هي صلب - الناس الي قبل -  للاله الي تقول عنه المسيح ؟
وبس احنا الحقيقه الوحيده الثابته كلنا نموت 

فيعني تقصد كل واحد يموت يكفر عن خطاياه ؟

و بس اذا هو اله يعني يميت ويحي ليش يحيينا ثم يمييتنا عشان بس نكفر خطايا ؟  

والسؤال الثاني  آدم - عليه السلام -  كان موجود قبل ومات يكفر خطايا  ؟




> و بقيامته قمنا جميعا من الموت اي بدمه و غفرانه قد اصبحنا ابرارا...



يعني الي فهمته لحد الحين هو انه مات موت رمزي يعني بس كذا لان هو لما مات احنا نموت من وراه عشان خطايانا ولما راح يقوم ماادري من وين ؟ من قبر تقصد ؟ فقمنا جميعا والسبب هو غفرانه ودمه .. يعني هو عنده اوعيه دمويه شرايين واورده كالانسان ؟ وبالتالي صرنا ابرار ؟؟   



> لما مات المسيح ما معناه الاله مات و اسصبحنا بلا الهه لثلاثة ايام كلام بل



فهمت قصدك يعني تقصد
 هو مامات مثل موت البشر يعني بس رمزي وهذا كلام بس  منو حط هالكلام ؟؟ يعني هو قالكم والا قس كاتب هالشي ؟في اي من الاناجيل ؟ 



> هي كما تنبأ المسيح بأنهي سيهدم و يبني الهيكل في ثلاثة ايام...



دودي يعني تقصد انه هو مامات وموته كان رمزي بس كذا وقعد يبني الهيكل في ثلاثة أيام بس الهيكل  بتاع ايش ؟  




> المسيحي لم يمت بمعنى الكلمة التي نتواردها عند موت الانسان فهذا فيه اختلاف كبير



 يعني هو مات رمزي بس مش مثلنا مات بس كذا 

بس مذكور في اناجيلكم ان المسيح الي تؤمنون فيه اله 
مات وهو اله فوين قالوا رمزي ؟
وصلب وهو اله ايضا رمزي ؟
وطلع منه دم وهو اله
 وولد وهو اله

يعني بس الموت يعني موته مو مثل موت الانسان   ؟ .. و قلت فيه اختلاف كبير فكلمة موت لها معنى ثاني ؟  فمات كيف ؟؟



> اذن ان المسيح قـــــــــــــام و هذا دليل على ان الموت ليس كان له اي تأثير عليه انما هو كان خطة من اجل ان يمر المسيح فيها



بعد ما مات رمزي كذا مش مثل موت البشر   .. قام من ايش ؟ يعني قام من الموت الي مش موت حقيقي مثل البشر ؟؟؟؟؟ 

وكانت هذي خطه بس 

دام المسيح اله ليش  يخطط ؟ 



> اذ انك انت الخاطئ المستحق ان تموت بدلا



يعني الانسان الخاطئ المستحق للموت يموت بدل المسيح الي مات ؟

بس كلنا نموت  ؟

والشي الثاني

  اذا في اثنين من البشر 
واحد ضرب الثاني والثاني ما مات 
جا الثاني قاله ( انت تستحق الموت لانك ضربتني واخطيت علي وانا انضربت عشانك )
 هذي بسيطه

بس اذا جا واحد من البشر واله 
البشري ضرب الاله ( كيف ؟ ) ( هذا اله ؟ ) 

المهم جا الاله قاله ( انت الخاطئ المستحق أنت تموت بدلا ) 

طب ليش ؟ ( مات من اجلي )  

يعني هل تقصد كذا الامر ؟



> لا ليس موته كموت انسان و انا ذكرت هذا سابقا



اي صح دودي قلت لي موته رمزي

 يعني مش مثل موت البشر 

بس سالت كيف لان كلمة موت مالها غير معنى ؟؟ وهي خاصه بالبشر والكائنات ؟ 



> كأني لم ارد عليك في الرد السابق, كانك جعلتني اشعر ان اخاطب نفسي




اعذرني يادودي 
قريت ردك بس الاجوبه مبهمه 

اذا عندك اجابه حياك اذا لا براحتك 



> لم اذكر لك يا صديقي انه لم يخلى العلم من الاله في فترة الثلاث ايام



في ردك هذا قلت لي يادودي مش في ردك الي قبل والي قلت لي هو  انه مات رمزي بس كذا

وراح يبني هيكل في ثلاثة ايام 

وسألتك في السطور الي فوق هيكل ايش ؟




> حتى في فترة تجسد المسيح  و انت بنفسك اقتبست الرد



وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (الأعراف 143).



ا فهمت قصدك يعني يادودي على بالك ان موسى شاف الله في هيئة الجبل ؟ بس انت قلت شجره ؟؟ المهم ان قصدت  جبل او شجره هو ماشاف ربه والدليل تفسير الايه اذا عندك التفسير مثلا تفسير ابن كثير

افتح الاعراف الايه 143 

بتلاقي مكتوب

يخبر تعالى عن موسى عليه السلام أنه لما جاء لمقيات اللّه تعالى 
 سال اللّه تعالى أن ينظر إليه فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏رب أرني أنظر إليك قال لن تراني‏}

وفي سوره ثانيه ‏{‏لا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار‏}‏

ولهذا قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكا وخر موسى صعقا‏} 





> اذا كان هذا برضى الاه و ارادته فلا يكون ظلما



كيف اله يرضى ؟  الإنسان ظالم و ماظلم غير نفسه لما يقول الاله يولد مثله ويموت مثله ؟ وياكل مثله ؟ و يعذب بيديه ؟ 

إذا مات الإله بصنع قوم  أماتوه .. فما هذا الإله؟ وهل أرضاه ما نالوه منه؟  فبشراهم إذا ..  نالوا رضاه

يعني الي قال عليه اله ومات اكيد قال مات وهوراضي عنه  ؟؟

في ردك على ردي



> اين كتب هذا؟؟




مش هالقوم قالوا ان المسيح الـه 
وولد من مريم عليها السلام ؟ 



> و من قال ان الله محتاج اليك؟



ماادري انت قلت محتاجلك يقرا الكزيد عن المسيحيه



> يحتاجلك ان تقرأ الكزيد عن المسيحية






> من قال ليس من حقك ان تسأل؟؟؟



هداك ربي دودي بس 

شفتك ماتبيني اسأل لان كل شوي كاتب 



> قبل ان تعمل شعرا  ..





> مجرد كلام او شعر يقال يطرب به




ايضا



> يا ريت ما تعصب و تنزل في مستوى الحوار



وانا وين عصبت ؟




> خليك مستقيم و لا تستخدم اسلوب الشخص الثالث في مناقشتك



الحمدالله ونسأله يهدينا الصراط المستقيم ؟؟

فايش هو اسلوب الشخص الثالث ؟




> فلا داعي للتجريح
> 
> افهمك انا...



وين جرحتك يادودي ؟؟



> هذا طريق الله المعلن في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم و الجديد...




يعني مش مسموح لي اسأل ؟؟


انت قلت



> اكيد من حقك تسأل لاكن ما من حقك تسأل عن اكاذيب و اوهام...



طيب كيف اعرف انها صح او غلط ؟   



> هل من حقي ان اتي و أسأل,



من حقك تسأل  

بس احب انبهك مسلم  مش شيخ دين 



> لماذا تحللون اتيان الصغار في القرأن؟؟؟



 ايش هذا !!  تحللون الصغار في القرآن ؟؟؟ !! 




> بالطبع لا لان ليس لي دليل على ذلك



دليل يعني آيه  ؟

اذا عندك هاتها ؟



> لو اردت ان اسأل اتي بدليلي الذي سؤالي مبني عليه,
> 
> لا اسأل اسئلة ترد على بالي او لاني سمعتها من اجدادي...



في هالحاله انت ماتحتاج لسؤال ! ؟



> لان في بعض اسألتك هو افتراء على المسيحية



دودي الله يهديك 

عنوان الموضوع سؤال وانا ماقلت شي غير سؤال فهل مايصير اسأل  ؟؟؟؟





> و اتمنى انك ما تكرر نفس الاسئلة مرة ثانية...



اتمنى انها ماتكون مكرره ونستفيد ونفيد


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> كيف الحال ؟
> ايش اخبارك دودي ؟
> 
> 
> بسم الله نبدي


 
نشكر الرب, انا عايش في النعمة و تمام التمام...





> قريت ردي على فريد ؟


 
نعم قريت ردك على فريد





> لان الاجابات مبهمه


 
اذا كانت الاجابات مبهمة, بتسأل انطلاقا من الاجابة لا تكرر السؤال, يعني افسرها لك اكثر, اذا رديت عليك رد و كان غير مفهوم, حاول تقراه اكثر من مرة و بعدين حاول تسأل عن الاجابة حتى نصل الى نتيجة و لا نكون في دوامة.. انت تسأل و انا اجيب و انت ما يعجبك الرد, فبتسأل السؤال ثانية الخ...






> يعني هم واحد


 
يا صديقي الموت و القيامة ليس واحد لكن في حالة المسيح كانت القيامة هي مكملة, فهي جزء لا يتجزء و لا نستطيع التكلم عن الموت دون ذكر القيامة, لان سيصبح الموت بدون معنى ان لم يقم المسيح.






> كيف رمزي ؟
> 
> 
> مات بس كذا ؟ ؟؟
> ...


 
موت المسيح , انا رمزت له بانه الرمز الى انه كأنا متنا جميعا مع المسيح بموته, و قمنا بقيامته... انا حاولت افسرلك معنى الموت و سببه
و لتكون لك الصورة اوضح:
في العهد القديم كان الشعب اليهودي يقدم الذبائح لغفران الخطايا, فكان كل من اخطأ مرة كان يجب عليه ان يقدم ذبيحة في الهيكل. هذا كان هو بداية خطة الله, اذ شعب اليهود كان يقدم ذبيحة غير كاملة و كان يحتاج الى ذبيحة كل ما يخطأ, كل هذا كان تمهيدا لموت المسيح, اذ المسيح كان الذبيحة الكاملة التي يتبرر بها الجميع مرة واحدة و لا داعي للتكرار, لاننا كما نعرف ان المسيح كان بارا, اذن الذبيحة التي قدمت هي بارة و كاملة و ما دامت الاهية اذن هي تكفي البشر اجمع, و ما عليك الا ان تؤمن...



> الحين هو ميت ولا لا ؟ ولا بس كذا رمزي ؟


لا عزيزي المسيح حي الان و سيعود عن قريب



> وانت قلت ان احنا نموت اذا هو مات رمزي من اجل خطايانا ؟ ( اذ بموت المسيح - الرمزي الي بس كذا - متنا جميعا لاجل خطاينا )


الظاهر عاجبتك كلمة رمزي التي اخترت ان تسميها بس كذا!

انا ما قلت نحن نموت اذا مات المسيح... الان انت بتوضحلي انك ما عم بتركز في الردود و الاجوبة الي اقدمها.. ركز معي اكثر.... انا قلت الموت رمزي (يعني مش بس كذا) اذ يرمز الى انه لو لم يمت المسيح لكنا نحن مستحقين الموت بدله, لكنا ما دمنا مستحقين الموت اذان كاننا نموت مع المسيح, لكن ما دام ايماننا بالمسيح نقوم معه اذا هو غلب الموت بقيامته و من ثم استطعنا نحن ايضا ان نقوم و نتبرر بخطته وبخلاصه...





> الحين هو مات رمزي
> الحين احنا مش ميتين
> فالي يموت منا فالسبب خطاياه ؟


المسيح مات لاجل خطة الهية معلونة بالكتاب المقدس و انصحك بقرأة الكتاب المقدس للتعرف عليها اكثر

و نعم الخطيئة تسبب الموت, اذ مكتوب اجرت الخطيئة موت





> هذا الي فهمته في استفساري اذا غلط دودي فهمني ؟؟


 
نعم غلطان و انا فسرت مرة ثانية





> احنا كلنا نموت فطيب هل الموت يعتبر تكفير للذنوب ؟
> 
> اي نستحقه لنكفر ذنوب ؟


 
الموت تكفير للذنوب؟؟
لا عزيزي ليس موتنا هو تكفير للذنوب, بل موت المسيح الذي موته كان بدلا عني و عنك هو الذي جعلنا ابرارا...







> واذا فرضنا هو تكفير للذنوب و السبب لاجل خطايانا ؟ هل تقصد الخطايا هي صلب - الناس الي قبل - للاله الي تقول عنه المسيح ؟
> وبس احنا الحقيقه الوحيده الثابته كلنا نموت
> 
> فيعني تقصد كل واحد يموت يكفر عن خطاياه ؟


 
اسف لكن كلامك غير مفهوم و بصراحة بدون معنى.. ما اعرف اذا كان بسبب تعبيرك ام بسبب شئ اخر.. يا ريت لو توضح اكثر...




> و بس اذا هو اله يعني يميت ويحي ليش يحيينا ثم يمييتنا عشان بس نكفر خطايا ؟


 

الله عادل و لا يسمح بمسح الخطايا بدون عقاب, لكنه في نفس الوقت رحيم و يحبنا, اذ تحمل العقاب هو نفسه لكن نكون نحن ابرارا بفعل رحمته و عدالته

فاشبهها لك بالقاضي الذي حكم على سائق طائش بغرامة و هي مبلغ من المال, القاضي كان عادلا و قد حكم الحكم العدل, لكن بعد ما اكمل المحاكمة, نزل القاضي و نزع عنه رداء القاة و دفع الغرامة بنفسه اذ السائق الطائش كان ابنه الحبيب




> والسؤال الثاني آدم - عليه السلام - كان موجود قبل ومات يكفر خطايا ؟


 
يا ريت لو تحاول ان توظح اكثر.. جملتلك ليست حملة مفيد و تعطي اي معنى يا ريت لو تعيد صياغتها...







> يعني الي فهمته لحد الحين هو انه مات موت رمزي يعني بس كذا لان هو لما مات احنا نموت من وراه عشان خطايانا ولما راح يقوم ماادري من وين ؟ من قبر تقصد ؟ فقمنا جميعا والسبب هو غفرانه ودمه .. يعني هو عنده اوعيه دمويه شرايين واورده كالانسان ؟ وبالتالي صرنا ابرار ؟؟


 
ما اعرف شو قصتك مع موت رمزي و بس كذا ...

انا شرحت سابقلا, فياريت بتاخذ وقتك و بتقرا الرد اكثر من مرة حتى تفهم...





> فهمت قصدك يعني تقصد
> هو مامات مثل موت البشر يعني بس رمزي وهذا كلام بس منو حط هالكلام ؟؟ يعني هو قالكم والا قس كاتب هالشي ؟في اي من الاناجيل ؟


 
لا اكيد موته ليس مثل الموت العادي الذي يمر به الانسان, لكن موت المسيح تلاه قيامة التي فندت موته و اعلنته ان قادر على كل شئ, اذ بمعنى اخر هو لم يمت حقيقة بل هو حي الان, لكن هو جرب الموت في ثلاثة ايام و قام بعدها ليعلن النصرة

اوف اوف... هل تعتقد انه قسسة تقوم بكتابة الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟





> دودي يعني تقصد انه هو مامات وموته كان رمزي بس كذا وقعد يبني الهيكل في ثلاثة أيام بس الهيكل بتاع ايش ؟


 
ههههه اعذرني اخي الحبيب, لكن فعلا اجبرتني على الضحك... كنت مفكر انك حتفهمها لكن الظاهر انك لم تفهم ما اقصد... الم ترى وجه التشابه بين الثلاثة ايام التي فال المسيح بها انه سيهد و يبني الهيكل من جديد مع ثلالثة ايام التي مضت حتى قام المسيح؟؟

المسيح كان يرمز الى العهد الجديد الذي هو بنهاه





> يعني هو مات رمزي بس مش مثلنا مات بس كذا


 

اولي علينا و على الي مات رمزي و بس كذا....





> بس مذكور في اناجيلكم ان المسيح الي تؤمنون فيه اله
> مات وهو اله فوين قالوا رمزي ؟
> وصلب وهو اله ايضا رمزي ؟
> وطلع منه دم وهو اله
> وولد وهو اله


 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




> يعني بس الموت يعني موته مو مثل موت الانسان ؟ .. و قلت فيه اختلاف كبير فكلمة موت لها معنى ثاني ؟ فمات كيف ؟؟


 
اعتقد اني انا الان بدأت اكرر نفسي.. بسبب تكرارك لنفس السؤال في نفس الرد...
نعم موت المسيح ليس عادي, فهو موت كفاري مات فيه المسيح بدلا عن الجميع و قام بعدها, فمعنى الموت تغيير هنا بسبب طبيعة المسيح الالهية و بسبب قيامته...




> بعد ما مات رمزي كذا مش مثل موت البشر .. قام من ايش ؟ يعني قام من الموت الي مش موت حقيقي مثل البشر ؟؟؟؟؟


 
هل بتحاول تمزح معي ام فعلا انك ما بتفهم الي اقوله؟؟؟

انا بتكلم عن معنى الموت و تأثيره و حتى اسبابه و نتائجه و عواقبه... فمين اين لكن تسمية الموت ب ليس الحقيقي؟؟؟





> وكانت هذي خطه بس
> 
> دام المسيح اله ليش يخطط ؟


 
ليش يخطط؟؟ بيخطط لانه بيحبك و يريد وضع خطة لخلاصك اذ انك لا تبرر بالاعمال, اذ كونه الله لا يمنعه من التخطيط لاجل خلاصك... 




> يعني الانسان الخاطئ المستحق للموت يموت بدل المسيح الي مات ؟


 
بالعكس, المسيح هو الذي مات عن الجميع.....




> بس كلنا نموت ؟


 
في ناس بتموت و ما في عدها رجاء و في ناس بتموت و بتنتظرها حياة ابدية...




> والشي الثاني
> 
> اذا في اثنين من البشر
> واحد ضرب الثاني والثاني ما مات
> ...


 
لا بتاتا البتة و انا اوضحت في السطور السابقة...






> اي صح دودي قلت لي موته رمزي
> 
> يعني مش مثل موت البشر
> 
> بس سالت كيف لان كلمة موت مالها غير معنى ؟؟ وهي خاصه بالبشر والكائنات ؟


 
نعم مرة اخرى الموت كان غير عادي لانه تلاه قيامة... و معنى كلمة الموت تستطيع ان تجدها في اي قاموس عربي...





> اعذرني يادودي
> قريت ردك بس الاجوبه مبهمه
> 
> اذا عندك اجابه حياك اذا لا براحتك


 
حرام بتدعي ان الاجوبة مبهمة, فلو كان هذا صحيحا حاول ان تشرح ما هو المبهم فيها





> في ردك هذا قلت لي يادودي مش في ردك الي قبل والي قلت لي هو انه مات رمزي بس كذا
> 
> وراح يبني هيكل في ثلاثة ايام
> 
> وسألتك في السطور الي فوق هيكل ايش ؟


 
انا ما قلت ما رمزي كذا بس... و شرحتلك البقية... 



يتبع لطول الرد


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2005)

> وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (الأعراف 143).
> 
> 
> 
> ا فهمت قصدك يعني يادودي على بالك ان موسى شاف الله في هيئة الجبل ؟ بس انت قلت شجره ؟؟ المهم ان قصدت جبل او شجره هو ماشاف ربه والدليل تفسير الايه اذا عندك التفسير مثلا تفسير ابن كثير


 

اها انا وصلت لقصدي, كنت حاب الفت انتباهك لشئ.... انك وصلت الى ان موسى شاف الله على هيئة جبل... هل يفرق اذا كان شجرة او جبل... لقد ظهر الله لموسى على هيئة شئ, فاذن الله تجسد بصورة جبل, و انا اسألك بالله ايهما اكبر قيمة في عين الله, اليس الانسان اذ هو خلقه من احسن تكوين؟؟؟

اذن اذا كنا نحن المسيحين نفتري على الله بقولنا انه تجسد على شكل انسان... فما قولكم على انه تجسد على شكل جبل؟؟؟

بالمناسبة تفسير ابن كثير ها هو يمكنك ان تقراه في موقع اسلامي حتى لا تقول اني اضع التفسير من نفسي

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&bm=&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=7&nAya=143&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0

انت تسأل عن الشجرة فلا تحكم على قولي قبل ان تقرأ التفسير, نعم هناك شجرة...


و بالمناسبة انا لم افتري عندما قلت لك ان الله تجلى على شكل شجرة و حتى نار و اليك بالدليل

راجع الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور للسيوطي اذ يقول

*وأخرج ابن مردويه عن أبي هريرة قال‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏لما أوحى الله إلى موسى بن عمران‏:‏ إني مكلمك على جبل طور سيناء، صار من مقام موسى إلى جبل طور سيناء أربعة فراسخ في أربعة فراسخ، رعد وبرق وصواعق فكانت ليلة قر، فجاء موسى حتى وقف بين يدي صخرة جبل طور سيناء، فإذا هو بشجرة خضراء، الماء يقطر منها وتكاد النار تلفح من جوفها، فوقف موسى متعجبا فنودي من جوف الشجرة‏:‏ يا ميشا‏.‏ فوقف موسى مستمعا للصوت‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏*

*فقال موسى‏:‏ من هذا الصوت العبراني يكلمني‏؟‏ فقال الله له‏:‏ يا موسى إني لست بعبراني، إني أنا الله رب العالمين‏.*






> افتح الاعراف الايه 143
> 
> بتلاقي مكتوب
> 
> ...


 
معك انا بهذا الشئ, موسى لم يبصر الله لكنه ابصره على شكل جبل او شجرة او حتى نار كما مذكور ادناه:

*فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (القصص 30).*



*إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِي الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى (طه 10-12).*



*إِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِأَهْلِهِ إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا سَآتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ آتِيكُمْ بِشِهَابٍ قَبَسٍ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهَا نُودِيَ أَنْ بُورِكَ مَنْ فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (النمل 8-9).*








> كيف اله يرضى ؟ الإنسان ظالم و ماظلم غير نفسه لما يقول الاله يولد مثله ويموت مثله ؟ وياكل مثله ؟ و يعذب بيديه ؟
> 
> إذا مات الإله بصنع قوم أماتوه .. فما هذا الإله؟ وهل أرضاه ما نالوه منه؟ فبشراهم إذا .. نالوا رضاه
> 
> يعني الي قال عليه اله ومات اكيد قال مات وهوراضي عنه ؟؟


 
لماذا تتجاهل اجوبتي, الم اذكر لك انه مات بملئ ارادته؟؟؟ اولا لم اشرح ما كان الهدف من كل هذا؟ فلماذا تقتبس الكلام الاخر و لاتقتبس الردود الي اقدمها لك؟؟؟




> مش هالقوم قالوا ان المسيح الـه
> وولد من مريم عليها السلام ؟


 
اي قوم, و اين دليلك؟؟ اريد اتعبك معي بس انا حاب اوصل لنتيجة... اجلبلي الدليل على قولك حتى ننتقل الى الجولة الي بعدها





> ماادري انت قلت محتاجلك يقرا المزيد عن المسيحيه


 
اذا قرأت المزيد عن المسيحية يعني ان الله يحتاجلك؟؟ اقرأ المزيد عن المسيحية حتى تكون لك ارضية حتى تكون قادر على المناقشة مع الطرف الثاني.





> هداك ربي دودي بس
> 
> شفتك ماتبيني اسأل لان كل شوي كاتب


 
ايه... وبن انا قلت انك ما بيصير تسأل؟؟؟







> فايش هو اسلوب الشخص الثالث ؟


 
اسلوب الشخص الثالث هو قولك 



> شفي هالناس تكتب


 
وجه خطابك لي يا صاحبي و ما في داعي لهذا الاسلوب 







> يعني مش مسموح لي اسأل ؟؟


 

لا اكيد مسموح







> طيب كيف اعرف انها صح او غلط ؟


 

تبحث و تقرأ بالكتاب المقدس و تأتي بالدلائل للاسئلة...





> من حقك تسأل
> 
> بس احب انبهك مسلم مش شيخ دين


 
؟؟؟؟




> ايش هذا !! تحللون الصغار في القرآن ؟؟؟ !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يا حبيبي انا كنت بقولك انه هل يحق لي ان اسأل سؤال كهذا بمغزى اني اريد التعرف.. قصدي كان: لو كان في عندك سؤال , الا يجب ان يكون مبني على نص من الكتاب المقدس, و هنا اسالك اذا كنت قرأت الكتاب المقدس من قبل؟؟

و بالمناسبة انا عندي اية تحليل الاتيان بالطفلة و حق التزوج بها.. لكن ما حاب اشعب الموضوع اكثر, اذا بدك افتح موضوع ثاني لحاله و بنناقش هذه القضية..








> دودي الله يهديك


 
الرجاء عدم تكرار هذه الجملة.. فالله هداني من 6 سنوات بعد ما كنت اتبع الديانة الصابئية و الان انا عايش في نعمة الخلاص فلا تقلي ان يهديني الله فقد هداني المسيح...




> عنوان الموضوع سؤال وانا ماقلت شي غير سؤال فهل مايصير اسأل ؟؟؟؟


 
اولي.. يا صاحبي للمرة الكذا, بيصير تسأل مين مانعك, لكن ابني اسألتك على نصوص و شواهد




سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع


----------



## makakola (18 أكتوبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

سلام ونعمة ومحبة المسيح مع الجميع

دام صليبكم جميعا فى ردودكم المفحمة للأستاذ (مسلم والحمدلـله)، بالرغم من أنه إنسان غير صادق على الإطلاق

أخى الحبيب (مسلم والحمدلـله)

لكى يكتسب موضوع من مواضيعك جديه يجب أن تكون إنسانا صادقا أولا، فأنت إدعيت أن هذه هى أسئلتك، وإسمح لى فأنت إنسان لا تقول الحق
هذه قصيده لإبن القيم الجوزية وعنوانها (أعباد المسيح لنا سؤال؟)
http://www.tawhed.ws/r?i=174&PHPSESSID=9c46a4ec91b94530cb52ed7fd79480ac
وطبع لا تمت لفكرك بشئ، بل أنت ناقل بدون وعى لما تنقل

والقصيده يا أستاذى الفاضل أعدها أبلغ دليل على المستوى العقلى لإنسان تتبعون جميعكم كتاباته

فهل يعقل أن يتسائل إنسان له كثير من المؤلفات (أى يفترض أنه على مستوى عقلى مقبول على الأقل)، أين كان الإله عندما كان المسيح فى القبر؟  
هذا يشبهنى عندما يظهر رئيس جمهورية على شاشات التلفاز وهو يقول (كيف تقولون أن الشمس أكبر من الأرض، وهى صغيره فتختفى نصف اليوم، فهل يقول لى أحد أين ذهبت؟)   

حقا يا أستاذ (مسلم والحمدلـله)، أعتقد أن قوما يعتقدون فى مثل إبن القيم مفكرا وعالما، قوم يجب أن نشفق عليهم

سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

الحمد لله الأمين
 الذي يعلم ما يبصرون وما لا يبصرون
 ويريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون، وإلى معرفة باطن حقه السماوي يُقبِلون
 ويعلم ما يُسِرّون وما يُعلنون
 إنه تعالى طالب مطلوب
 محبّ محبوب
 لطيف مهوب
 بيده وحده تطهير القلوب
 وغفران الذنوب
 هو الذي لا يُعرَف حقه إلا بطريقة التحقيق
 ولا تُكشف حقيقة قربه إلا لأهل التدقيق
 الذين رتلوا في ظلمة الليل البهيم
 وهم سائرون في الطريق القويم
 مملوئين من فيضه العميم 
وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ ا_للَّهِ إِنَّ ا_للَّهَ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ (سورة البقرة 2:115)
 فسمعوا نداء الحبيب
إِنْ عَطِشَ أَحَدٌ فَلْيُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ وَيَشْرَبْ مَنْ آمَنَ بِي كَمَا قَالَ الْكِتَابُ تَجْرِي مِنْ بَطْنِهِ أَنْهَارُ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ
 (يوحنا 7:37 و38)
 الذين استجاب لهم ربهم فأنشدوا وهم ساجدون
طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَالْعِطَاشِ إِلَى الْبِرِّ، لِأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ
 طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ، لِأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ
 طُوبَى لِلْأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ، لِأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللّهَ
 (متى5:6-8).
الله لنا ملجأ وقوة


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (18 أكتوبر 2005)

> نشكر الرب, انا عايش في النعمة و تمام التمام...



دوم مش يوم

بسم الله نبدي



> نعم قريت ردك على فريد



 قريته  يعني تدري قلت  موضوعي سؤال في منتدى الاسئله والأجوبه ولاماكان حطيته ؟



> يعني افسرها لك اكثر, اذا رديت عليك رد و كان غير مفهوم, حاول تقراه اكثر من مرة و بعدين حاول تسأل عن الاجابة حتى نصل الى نتيجة و لا نكون في دوامة..



هذا الي سويته وكاني أحاول اصل لاجابه عشان نصل لنتيجه إن شاء الله



> صديقي الموت و القيامة ليس واحد لكن في حالة المسيح كانت القيامة هي مكملة, فهي جزء لا يتجزء و لا نستطيع التكلم عن الموت دون ذكر القيامة, لان سيصبح الموت بدون معنى ان لم يقم المسيح.



 يعني هو الموت والقيامه مش واحده




> موت المسيح , انا رمزت له بانه الرمز الى انه كأنا متنا جميعا مع المسيح بموته, و قمنا بقيامته... انا حاولت افسرلك معنى الموت و سببه




مو هنا المشكله يادودي 

وانت ذكرت

(1) 



> في العهد القديم كان الشعب اليهودي يقدم الذبائح لغفران الخطايا




بس انتوا مش يهود  و

(2)



> فكان كل من اخطأ مرة كان يجب عليه ان يقدم ذبيحة في الهيكل هذا كان هو بداية خطة الله, اذ شعب اليهود كان يقدم ذبيحة غير كاملة و كان يحتاج الى ذبيحة كل ما يخطأ  كل هذا كان تمهيدا لموت المسيح



تمهيد لموت المسيح الي هو اله ؟

يعني الي فهمته الي هو اله كان يغفر لخطايا اليهود لما يذبحون ذبيحه لكن للاسف ذبيحتهم غير كامله فخذاها من القاصر وذبح نفسه وهذي خطته  !!



> اذ المسيح كان الذبيحة الكاملة التي يتبرر بها الجميع مرة واحدة و لا داعي للتكرار



مافي داعي 

أرى أمراً عجبا !؟




> لاننا كما نعرف ان المسيح كان بارا



معنى كلمة بار يعني المطيع فهو بار بمن ؟

الطفل بار بوالديه 

فإذا الاله الي هو تقول عنه بار فبمن ؟



> اذن الذبيحة التي قدمت هي بارة و كاملة و ما دامت الاهية اذن هي تكفي البشر اجمع



يعني تقصد بار للبشر ؟

كيف اله بار لبشر ؟

وهو غني عنهم وهم بحاجته ؟



> ما عليك الا ان تؤمن...



يادودي والله احمد الله إني تساءلت 

تدري ليش ؟

 لأني أيقنت إن الله لا إله إلا هو تعالى عما تصفون 



> الظاهر عاجبتك كلمة رمزي التي اخترت ان تسميها بس كذا!



بالعكس يادودي مش عاجبتني عشان كذا استفسر واعيد عسى  توضح ؟

و( بس كذا ) هذي بالعاميه قلتها يعني ما سميتها ؟



> انا ما قلت نحن نموت اذا مات المسيح...



بس يادودي انت قلت لي اذ بموت المسيح متنا جميعا من اجل خطايانا  ؟



> الان انت بتوضحلي انك ما عم بتركز في الردود و الاجوبة الي اقدمها.. ركز معي اكثر...



معاك سطر سطر وسع صدرك



> انا قلت الموت رمزي (يعني مش بس كذا) اذ يرمز الى انه لو لم يمت المسيح لكنا نحن مستحقين الموت بدله



المفهوم من العباره يعني اذا المسيح الي تقولون عنه - اله -  ما مات فاحنا نستحق نموت بداله ؟

يعني شرط ( اذا ما مات )  ---> احنا نموت

يعني ( لو مات) ---> احنا مانموت ؟



> لكنا ما دمنا مستحقين الموت اذا كاننا نموت مع المسيح, لكن ما دام ايماننا بالمسيح نقوم معه اذا هو غلب الموت بقيامته



إله مو صح ؟

ففي العباره ( إذا هو غلب الموت بقيامته )

فكيف إله يغلب الموت ؟  هل في صراع بينهم ؟ وهو إن قلنا إله  يميت ويحي ؟ وبيده كل شي ؟



> من ثم استطعنا نحن ايضا ان نقوم و نتبرر بخطته وبخلاصه...



الخطه الي انت قلت في رد سابق عادي إله يخطط .. !



> المسيح مات لاجل خطة الهية معلونة بالكتاب المقدس و انصحك بقرأة الكتاب



دودي من المسيحي ؟ انت  وهذا كتابك فكان ماسألتك ؟



> نعم الخطيئة تسبب الموت, اذ مكتوب اجرت الخطيئة موت



مافهمت يعني تقصد الخطيئه هي سبب الموت يعني اذا الانسان ما اخطأ مايموت ؟ فكيف الطفل يموت الشجر يموت ؟




> لا عزيزي ليس موتنا هو تكفير للذنوب



كيف تكون ( الخطيئه تسبب الموت ) وبعباره عكس ( ليس موتنا تكفير للذنوب)  ؟




> , بل موت المسيح الذي موته كان بدلا عني و عنك هو الذي جعلنا ابرارا



بس انت قلت لي هو ما مات مات رمزي بس كذا فكيف قلت رمزي وعني وعنك ؟

والسؤال الي حيل محيرني هو ليش  يموت عني وعنك ؟؟ 

يعني هو اله مثل ماقلت فهل تقصد محتاج لنا بشي اعوذ بالله ؟؟



> اسف لكن كلامك غير مفهوم و بصراحة بدون معنى..



آسف إذا كلامي مش مفهوم باحاول أسأل بطريقه ثانيه

احنا يادودي الحقيقه الوحيده الثابته الي نعرفها ان كلنا رجال ونساء اطفال وشياب كلنا نموت 

فيعني تقصد كل واحد يموت يكفر عن خطاياه ؟ وانت رديت علي وقلت



> لا عزيزي ليس موتنا هو تكفير للذنوب, بل موت المسيح



بعدين سألتك



> بس اذا هو اله يعني يميت ويحي ليش يحيينا ثم يمييتنا عشان بس نكفر خطايا ؟




بعدين ردك



> لا يسمح بمسح الخطايا بدون عقاب, لكنه في نفس الوقت رحيم و يحبنا, اذ تحمل العقاب هو نفسه لكن نكون نحن ابرارا بفعل رحمته و عدالته



انزل ( الاله ) العقاب ( في نفسه ) وهو ( الغني عنا ) ؟

أ ( إله )  يعاقب نفسه ؟




> فاشبهها لك بالقاضي الذي حكم على سائق طائش بغرامة و هي مبلغ من المال, القاضي كان عادلا و قد حكم الحكم العدل, لكن بعد ما اكمل المحاكمة, نزل القاضي و نزع عنه رداء القاة و دفع الغرامة بنفسه اذ السائق الطائش كان ابنه الحبيب



دودي لو الأرض ماكان فيها 

غير القاضي ( اله ) وابنه السائق (بشري )

وصارت المحكمه (  الغريبه ) وحكم  و طلب من ابنه ( دفع المبلغ )

ابنه (البشري ) ماقدر يدفع ( لابوه ) (للاله ) فابوه  بيقوله "ماعليك انخلص المحكمه ادفع لك " (انتهت المحكمه  )


فليش المحكمه بالاصل ؟اما الابن يلعب  على ابوه او اما الابو  يلعب على ابنه ؟  فايش فايدة المحكمه ؟ 






> اذ بمعنى اخر هو لم يمت حقيقة بل هو حي الان, لكن هو جرب الموت في ثلاثة ايام و قام بعدها ليعلن النصرة



( لكن هو جرب الموت ) 

 يعني مات 



> نعم موت المسيح ليس عادي, فهو موت كفاري مات فيه المسيح بدلا عن الجميع .



يكفر لمنو؟ ( للبشر )

الموت تكفير للذنوب 

و (الاله ) يكفر البشر عن خطاياهم بموته ؟ 
بسسسس السؤال 

( يكفر الخطايا ) لاجل يرضي من ؟ يرضي نفسه ؟


يعني اولا يخلقهم وهم يذنبون وبعدها هو يموت نفسه عشان يكفر سيئاتهم والسبب يرضي نفسه ؟ ؟ 




> انا بتكلم عن معنى الموت و تأثيره و حتى اسبابه و نتائجه و عواقبه... فمين اين لكن تسمية الموت ب ليس الحقيقي؟؟؟



دودي قلت لي معنى الموت رمزي مش مثل موت البشر سألتك كيف ؟وقلت لي مش مثل موت البشر لكن جرب الموت  ؟

اسبابه قلت لي يكفر عن البشر ذنوبه (مع انه غني عنهم ) ؟

وقريت كل الردود سطر سطر احاول افهم معنى موت ليس مثل موت البشر مالقيت ؟ 



> في ناس بتموت و ما في عدها رجاء و في ناس بتموت و بتنتظرها حياة ابدية...



الي يموتون ومافي بعدها رجاء في يوم القيامه ماراح يقومون ويحاسبون بين جنه ونار ؟ 

وبعدها يكونون خالدين يا في الجنه يا في النار ؟


لان عندنا في الاسلام (كنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحيكم ثم إليه ترجعون ) ؟




> و معنى كلمة الموت تستطيع ان تجدها في اي قاموس عربي...



 مختار الصحاح م و ت : حل به الموت وفارقت الروح جسده ؟؟؟؟




> اها انا وصلت لقصدي, كنت حاب الفت انتباهك لشئ.... انك وصلت الى ان موسى شاف الله على هيئة جبل... هل يفرق اذا كان شجرة او جبل...



ايش ذا ؟

ردي كان 



> المهم ان قصدت جبل او شجره هو ماشاف ربه والدليل تفسير الايه اذا عندك التفسير مثلا تفسير ابن كثير ..






> لقد ظهر الله لموسى على هيئة شئ, فاذن الله تجسد بصورة جبل



استغفر الله ؟من وين جبت الكلام ؟ 

‏{‏فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكا وخر موسى صعقا‏} 




> انا اسألك بالله ايهما اكبر قيمة في عين الله, اليس الانسان اذ هو خلقه من احسن تكوين؟؟؟



لاجبل ولاشجر ولاانسان ؟




> اذن اذا كنا نحن المسيحين نفتري على الله بقولنا انه تجسد على شكل انسان... فما قولكم على انه تجسد على شكل جبل؟؟؟



؟؟؟؟؟

تعالى الله عما تصفون



> بالمناسبة انا لم افتري عندما قلت لك ان الله تجلى على شكل شجرة و حتى نار و اليك بالدليل



ايش ذا ؟ 

دودي إذا تبي تبحث في السنة النبويه الشريفه ( كتاب صحيح مسلم وصحيح البخاري ولاتبحث في الانترنت لأن في الانترنت في من يحرف 



> معك انا بهذا الشئ, موسى لم يبصر الله لكنه ابصره على شكل جبل او شجرة او حتى نار كما مذكور ادناه:



لا 
موسى لم يبصر الله لا على شكل جبل ولا على شكل شجره ولا حتى نار 




> فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (القصص 30).


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (18 أكتوبر 2005)

> إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِي الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى (طه 10-12).



 آنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا  أي: رأى نارا تضيء له على بعد .. 

 نار مش مثل ماتقولون الله يتجسد  ..  ؟؟



> إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِي الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى (طه 10-12).



الايه

 وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى (9) إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى (10)  

فبينا هو كذلك، إذ آنس من جانب الطور نارًا، أي: ظهرت له نار من جانب الجبل الذي هناك عن يمينه، فقال لأهله يبشرهم: ( إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ ) 

و ين الله يتجسد  .. ؟؟؟




> إِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِأَهْلِهِ إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا سَآتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ آتِيكُمْ بِشِهَابٍ قَبَسٍ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهَا نُودِيَ أَنْ بُورِكَ مَنْ فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (النمل 8-9).




فآنس من جانب الطور نارًا، أي: رأى نارًا تأجج

وين التجسد ؟؟؟




> اذا قرأت المزيد عن المسيحية يعني ان الله يحتاجلك؟؟



ماادري انت قلت ( يحتاجلك تقرا المزيد عن المسيحيه)  ؟



> اقرأ المزيد عن المسيحية حتى تكون قادر على المناقشة مع الطرف الثاني



انا أسأل  

وسألت أهل هذا الدين  انتم 



> وجه خطابك لي يا صاحبي و ما في داعي



خطابي لك  اما
 لما كتبت ( شفي هالناس تكتب ) هذي آداب إن شفت شي سيء انكتب مانذكر اسم المسيء نذكر الفعل عشان يفهم




> تبحث و تقرأ بالكتاب المقدس و تأتي بالدلائل للاسئلة...



بحثت  والآن اسأل ؟ فعلى اهله  يأتون بدلائل من ( كتبهم ) او بس يجاوبون  



> الرجاء عدم تكرار هذه الجملة.. فالله هداني من 6 سنوات بعد ما كنت اتبع الديانة الصابئية و الان انا عايش في نعمة الخلاص فلا تقلي ان يهديني الله فقد هداني المسيح...



هذا دعاء طيب والهدايه شي طيب

عندنا الاخ يدعو لاخوه بالهدايه ويرد آمين 
والام تدعي لولدها بالهدايه ويرد آمين

 و الله يهديني ويهديك 

الحين ماتبي الهدايه ؟


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (18 أكتوبر 2005)

> بالرغم من أنه إنسان غير صادق على الإطلاق



من اولها  !  




> في ردودكم المفحمه



!! وين


 كيف حالك  مكاكولا ؟ ايش اخبارك ؟

إن شاء الله بخير ؟


بسم الله نبدي





> كى يكتسب موضوع من مواضيعك جديه يجب أن تكون إنسانا صادقا أولا



الحمدالله 
كذبت عليك بشي ؟



> فأنت إدعيت أن هذه هى أسئلتك



عنوان موضوعي (سؤال ) 

أنا سألته أو  انت أو ابن القيم هو سؤال ماادعيت شي واذا فعلت هاتي



> وطبع لا تمت لفكرك بشئ، بل أنت ناقل بدون وعى لما تنقل



هذا فكري الله يهديك ومن خلاله أطرح هذا التساؤل عليك



> فهل يعقل أن يتسائل إنسان له كثير من المؤلفات (أى يفترض أنه على مستوى عقلى مقبول على الأقل)، أين كان الإله عندما كان المسيح فى القبر؟



مو عيب السؤال ؟ منه نستفيد ونفيد 

المستويات العقليه  تتيقنين منها بقراءتها

 اما سؤالي كان موجه لاهل هذا الدين .. مكاكولا فمن اول عباره 


 أعباد المسيح لنا سؤال  نريد جوابه ممن وعاه ؟




> هذا يشبهنى عندما يظهر رئيس جمهورية على شاشات التلفاز وهو يقول (كيف تقولون أن الشمس أكبر من الأرض، وهى صغيره فتختفى نصف اليوم، فهل يقول لى أحد أين ذهبت؟)



لووول


ياليت قضيتك بس رئيس جمهوريه 

ويا عجبا لقبر ضم ربا   !! 
وأعجب منه بطن قد حواه ؟ !

أقام هناك تسعاً من شهورٍ   !
لدى الظلمات من حيض غذاه  ؟ !

وشق الفرج مولوداً صغيراً  
 ضعيفاً فاتحاً للثدي فاهُ 

ويأكل ثم يشرب ثم يأتي   

بلازم ذاك هل هذا إلهُ  ؟ ؟؟؟


 كأنك داخل الموضوع بس تهاوشني وتطلع ؟ مش حاب أسأل ؟؟

اذا عندك جواب حياك واذا لا براحتك


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (18 أكتوبر 2005)

كيف حالك فريد ؟

إن شاء الله بخير ؟

شاكر المرور


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> يعني هو الموت والقيامه مش واحده


 
رديت على السؤال مرارا و تكرار, راجع الرد الاخير اذا غقلت عن ردي







> بس انتوا مش يهود و


 

يا عجبي!!!

جاي نبتناقش و بتحاور و لاتعرف ما القرابة بين اليهود و المسيحين, و لا ان العهد الجديد هو امتداد الى العهد القديم الذي هو بجملته الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟





> تمهيد لموت المسيح الي هو اله ؟
> 
> يعني الي فهمته الي هو اله كان يغفر لخطايا اليهود لما يذبحون ذبيحه لكن للاسف ذبيحتهم غير كامله فخذاها من القاصر وذبح نفسه وهذي خطته !!


 

عليك نور





> معنى كلمة بار يعني المطيع فهو بار بمن ؟
> الطفل بار بوالديه
> 
> فإذا الاله الي هو تقول عنه بار فبمن ؟
> ...


 
معنى كلمة البار اي الذي لم يعمل خطية قط, ونها التكلم في ناسوت المسيح




> يادودي والله احمد الله إني تساءلت
> 
> تدري ليش ؟
> 
> لأني أيقنت إن الله لا إله إلا هو تعالى عما تصفون


 
نحن ايضا نؤمن ان الله واحد





> بس يادودي انت قلت لي اذ بموت المسيح متنا جميعا من اجل خطايانا ؟


 

لا عزيزي, انا قلت بخطة المسيح الكفارية, تبررنا, اذ شبهتها بانه كما مات المسيح و قام من الاموات كذالك نحن اذا امنا بالمسيح و عمله فنحن عالبين الموت بعمله هو له كل المجد






> المفهوم من العباره يعني اذا المسيح الي تقولون عنه - اله - ما مات فاحنا نستحق نموت بداله ؟
> 
> يعني شرط ( اذا ما مات ) ---> احنا نموت
> 
> يعني ( لو مات) ---> احنا مانموت ؟


 
لا, راجع ردي لتفهم اكثر




> إله مو صح ؟
> 
> ففي العباره ( إذا هو غلب الموت بقيامته )
> 
> فكيف إله يغلب الموت ؟ هل في صراع بينهم ؟ وهو إن قلنا إله يميت ويحي ؟ وبيده كل شي ؟


 
الله غلب الموت الي كان استحقاقنا...







> دودي من المسيحي ؟ انت وهذا كتابك فكان ماسألتك ؟


 
نحن نقرأ قرانك و نستفسر ايضا, فلا عيب في القرأة و التطلع...





> مافهمت يعني تقصد الخطيئه هي سبب الموت يعني اذا الانسان ما اخطأ مايموت ؟ فكيف الطفل يموت الشجر يموت ؟


 
انا اقصد الموت الروحي لا الموت الجسدي...






> والسؤال الي حيل محيرني هو ليش يموت عني وعنك ؟؟
> 
> يعني هو اله مثل ماقلت فهل تقصد محتاج لنا بشي اعوذ بالله ؟؟


 
لاننا خليقته و حب الله لنا فائق اذا احبنا الى المنتهلى حتى بذل نفسه عنا.. هو ليس بحاجة لنا بل نحن بحاجة له...






> دودي لو الأرض ماكان فيها
> 
> غير القاضي ( اله ) وابنه السائق (بشري )
> 
> ...


 

لان اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــه عادل يا صاحبي







> يكفر لمنو؟ ( للبشر )


 
نعم للعالم اجمع



> الموت تكفير للذنوب
> 
> و (الاله ) يكفر البشر عن خطاياهم بموته ؟
> بسسسس السؤال
> ...


 
يرضي عدالته ...




> يعني اولا يخلقهم وهم يذنبون وبعدها هو يموت نفسه عشان يكفر سيئاتهم والسبب يرضي نفسه ؟ ؟


 
الله ليس هو الذي دفع بالبشر الى الخطيئة, السبب لا لارضاء نفسه لكن لخلاص البسرية اجمع





> الي يموتون ومافي بعدها رجاء في يوم القيامه ماراح يقومون ويحاسبون بين جنه ونار ؟
> 
> وبعدها يكونون خالدين يا في الجنه يا في النار ؟
> 
> ...


 
ما هو نتيجة الحساب؟؟؟ اكيد النار لكثرة الخطايا!!






> استغفر الله ؟من وين جبت الكلام ؟
> 
> ‏{‏فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكا وخر موسى صعقا‏}


 
 ما معنى كلمة تجلي؟؟؟ 




> تعالى الله عما تصفون


 
عما نصف او عما تصفون؟؟




> ايش ذا ؟
> 
> دودي إذا تبي تبحث في السنة النبويه الشريفه ( كتاب صحيح مسلم وصحيح البخاري ولاتبحث في الانترنت لأن في الانترنت في من يحرف


 
مين قال اني باحث في الانترنت؟؟ و من قال اني استخدمت صحيح مسلم و البخاري؟ و مين تطرق للسنة؟؟ انا في صدد القران و التفاسير يا صديقي...



> لا
> موسى لم يبصر الله لا على شكل جبل ولا على شكل شجره ولا حتى نار


 

دليلك؟؟؟ انا جبتلك ايات تثبت هذا فلا تصتطيع النكر فقط دون الادلة!


سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> آنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا أي: رأى نارا تضيء له على بعد ..
> 
> نار مش مثل ماتقولون الله يتجسد .. ؟؟


 
ما الفرق؟؟ هو تجلى بغظ النظر عن شكل التجلي!!!



> الايه
> 
> وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى (9) إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى (10)
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي قصدنا بالتجسد اي التجلي لا بالظهور في الجسد وهذا واضح في الايات المذطورة اعلاه, ام تريدني ان اضع لك التفسير؟؟




> ماادري انت قلت ( يحتاجلك تقرا المزيد عن المسيحيه) ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

اذا كنت لا تعرف, اذن لا تقم بنسب الاشياء دون علم!







> و الله يهديني ويهديك


 

انا قلتلك الله هداني, خلى الهداية لك!


----------



## الفيتوري (5 يناير 2006)

مع اني لم اجد اجابه 
لكن قوول اجابوك.


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

شو في الاخ هذا؟

في حدا رفسك حبيبي؟


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (23 يناير 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه

لا حول الله ولاقوة إلا بالله

الفيتوري و my rock 

كيف حالكم ؟ 

ان شاء الله بخير ؟؟



my rock

طلب بسيط و ياليت ماتخذلني فيه 

عشان تكون انت على بينه من الكلام الي قاعدين نتحاور فيه

 اشرايك ؟؟

مثل ماانا قريت كل كتبكم من بداية الصفحه لي آخرها وعن يوحنا ومتى 

تقرأ انت القرآن الكريم من بداية الصفحة لي آخرها (( أتمنى تكون صادق مع نفسك قبل ماتكون صادق معي )) 

بشرط (( لي آخرها ))  ومن موقع موثوق فيه لنشر القرآن الكريم 

تفضل







. تفضل اضغط الصوره .





وبكذا نقدر نتحاور مع بعض بفكر واعي وبطريقه افضل من الي حاصل فهالمنتدى  من ردود و اقتباسات لمواقع تدعي انها الاسلام ايش رايك ؟؟

اذا موافق فأنا بانتظارك 

واذا لا ماتشوف شر


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (23 يناير 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه

لا حول الله ولاقوة إلا بالله

الفيتوري و my rock 

كيف حالكم ؟ 

ان شاء الله بخير ؟؟



my rock

طلب بسيط و ياليت ماتخذلني فيه 

عشان تكون انت على بينه من الكلام الي قاعدين نتحاور فيه

 اشرايك ؟؟

مثل ماانا قريت كل كتبكم من بداية الصفحه لي آخرها وعن يوحنا ومتى 

تقرأ انت القرآن الكريم من بداية الصفحة لي آخرها (( أتمنى تكون صادق مع نفسك قبل ماتكون صادق معي )) 

بشرط (( لي آخرها ))  ومن موقع موثوق فيه لنشر القرآن الكريم 

تفضل






. تفضل اضغط الصوره .



وبكذا نقدر نتحاور مع بعض بفكر واعي وبطريقه افضل من الي حاصل فهالمنتدى  من ردود و اقتباسات لمواقع تدعي انها الاسلام ايش رايك ؟؟

اذا موافق فأنا بانتظارك 

واذا لا ماتشوف شر


----------



## استفانوس (23 يناير 2006)

*اخي الحبيب 
لم افهم عليك وماذا تقصد بالرابط
هل لك بسؤال تفضل 
والرب ينور عقلك لمجده*


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (2 فبراير 2006)

كيف حالك فريد ؟

قصة الرابط ان مافي ناس تقرا عشان تجاوب

ووصلنا الله يسلمك في حوارنا لين ( مات بس كذا رمزي )​


----------



## answer me muslims (5 فبراير 2006)

> تقرأ انت القرآن الكريم من بداية الصفحة لي آخرها (( أتمنى تكون صادق مع نفسك قبل ماتكون صادق معي ))
> 
> بشرط (( لي آخرها )) ومن موقع موثوق فيه لنشر القرآن الكريم


لا حبيبى متخفش مفيش مسيحى لم يقراء ويعلم القران  جيدا لانه مفروض عليه وهو راكب التاكسى المكروباص جميع وسائل النقل والموصلات لحد مازهقنا منه:w00t:


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (11 سبتمبر 2006)

answer me muslims قال:


> لا حبيبى متخفش مفيش مسيحى لم يقراء ويعلم القران  جيدا لانه مفروض عليه وهو راكب التاكسى المكروباص جميع وسائل النقل والموصلات لحد مازهقنا منه:w00t:



النور في قلبي وبين جوانحي ..

اركبي الي تبينه .. نحن بالانتظار​


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:


> النور في قلبي وبين جوانحي ..​
> 
> اركبي الي تبينه .. نحن بالانتظار​


 
*ما دخل ردك بالموضوع؟*


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (11 سبتمبر 2006)

انت العاقل ..



> لا حبيبى متخفش مفيش مسيحى لم يقراء ويعلم القران جيدا لانه مفروض عليه وهو راكب التاكسى المكروباص جميع وسائل النقل والموصلات لحد مازهقنا منه



شدخل الميكروباص والتاكسي ؟​


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:


> انت العاقل ..​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*الاخ بيعقب و بيقول انا المسيحيين سامعين بالقرأن وين ما راحوا,, بالباص و بالتاكسي القرأن شغال*

*ممكن تتمسك في مجرى الموضوع من فضلك؟*


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (11 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مازلت بانتظار الجواب 

في الميكروباص أو التاكسي بعد ما answer me سمع القرآن الكريم ياليت ترسله رساله خاصه أو ترد بداله عن الأسئله ؟​


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*ماهي الاسئلة؟*


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (11 سبتمبر 2006)

لاحول الله ولاقوة إلا بالله

 إذا ماتبي تجاوب براحتك​


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2006)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:


> لاحول الله ولاقوة إلا بالله​
> 
> 
> إذا ماتبي تجاوب براحتك​


 
*يا أخي بسألك أين الاسئلة حتى اجيب عليها, بتقلي ارد ولا ما ارد بكيفي؟*


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (11 سبتمبر 2006)

الأسئله في الموضوع ماعليك إلا أن تقرأه

لكن ماعليه 

من بين الأسئله سؤال

هل المسبح ابن الله ؟

لما نتصفح العهد الجديد يا روك نجد عشان انشوف الأساس الذي بُني عليه هذا الاعتقاد لا نجد للمسيح عليه السلام أي قول يسنده ويدعو إليه يعني  نفاجأ بأن العهد الجديد يضم بين طياته نصوصاً ترفض هذا الاعتقاد ؟ وتعلن بكل صراحة ووضوح أنه لا إله إلا الله  وأن المسيح عبد الله ورسوله أرسله إلى بني إسرائيل مصدقاً بالتوراة والإنجيل؟

يعني مثال

1. قال المسيح عليه السلام في إنجيل برنابا 94 : 1 ( إني أشهد أمام السماء ، وأُشهد كل ساكن على الأرض أني بريء من كل ما قال الناس عني من أني أعظم من بشر ؛ لأني بشر مولود من امرأة وعرضة لحكم الله ، أعيش كسائر البشر عرضة للشقاء العام ).

2. شهد لوقا وكليوباس ببشرية المسيح حيث قالا : ( ولم تعرف ما جرى في هذه الأيام من أمر المسيح الذي كان رجلاً مصدقاً من الله في مقاله وأفعاله) لوقا 24 : 19 وايضا لوقا 7 : 17 و وأعمال الرسل 2 : 22 .

3.قول المسيح عليه السلام : ( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، ويسوع الذي أرسلته) يوحنا 17 : 3 

فأنت ترى أن المسيح عليه السلام في النص الأول شهد أمام السماء وأشهد كل ساكن على الأرض أنه بريء من كل من وصف يرفعه فوق منزلته البشرية  وما ذاك إلا لأنه بشر ؟

وفي النص الثاني شهد اثنان من معاصريه أنه رجل مصدق من الله في قوله وفعله؟

وفي النص الثالث أطلقها شهادة مدوية بأن الحقيقة الكبرى في هذا الكون التي تمنح صاحبها السعادة الأبدية هي معرفة أن الله هو الإله الحقيقي وكل ما سواه فهو زائف باطل؟ وأن يسوعَ المسيح رسولُ الله؟​


----------



## ma7aba (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مسلم مارايك بالدخول بمناظرة هل قال المسيح أنا الله فاعبدوني


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:


> الأسئله في الموضوع ماعليك إلا أن تقرأه​
> 
> لكن ماعليه​
> من بين الأسئله سؤال​
> ...


 
عزيزي, الظاهر انك لم تفتح العهد الجديد لتقرأ, بل اعتمدت على قالولوا!

و اليك الادلة:

*مالنا ولك يا يسوع ابن الله  مت8: 29*​*بالحقيقة أنت أبن الله  مت14: 33

أنت هو المسيح أبن الله  مت16: 16​لأنه قال أنا أبن الله  مت27: 43​عمدوهم باسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس  مت28: 19​والذى لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد  يو3: 18​​هناك الكثير الكثير من النصوص الاخرى التي تتكلم عن كون المسيح أبن الله, لكن انا اختصرتها ببعضها لان الكلام واضح و من فم السيد المسيح له كل المجد ​​سلام و نعمة​*


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (16 سبتمبر 2006)

محبه

جاوبي


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 سبتمبر 2006)

> عزيزي, الظاهر انك لم تفتح العهد الجديد لتقرأ, بل اعتمدت على قالولوا!



ماعرفتني عدل

ليش نزلت نسخه جديده ثانيه  ؟

روك



> مالنا ولك يا يسوع ابن الله مت8: 29
> 
> بالحقيقة أنت أبن الله مت14: 33
> 
> ...




الله هو خالق البشر لم يلد ولم يولد 

فكيف تنسب له الولد ويصبح مثلنا بشر ؟ حامل لصفات البشر من زواج وذريه وموت ؟ وهو الخالق سبحانه ؟ هل ممكن أن تكون هذه الصفات في إله ؟ كيف يحكم العالم ؟ وكيف يسيره ؟ وهل الإله بحاجة للولد ؟ وهو إله ؟ 

وإذا مايخالف  الإجابه الي عطيتني اياها يا روك سمحت لعقلي يمررها 

 أظن إن معجزة خلق آدم بتكون أعظم ؟ فهو بلا أم و لا أب ؟​


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:


> الله هو خالق البشر لم يلد ولم يول
> فكيف تنسب له الولد ويصبح مثلنا بشر ؟ د ​


​حاشا لله ان يلد او يولد بالطبيعة البشرية

نحن لا نقول ولد الله, بل نقول أبن الله

ولو انك فاقه شوي باللغة العربية كان فهمت الاصل

فنحن نطلق على اسم الشخص القادم من مصر بأبن النيل او أبن مصر, دلالة على نسبه و مصدره

فهل تزوج النيل بأبوه و انجب الشخص الذي ندعوه أبن النيل او الشئ نفسه مع مصر؟ بالطبع لا!

كذلك عندما نقول ان الشاعر يسجد بنات افكاره في شعره
فهل تزوج الشاعر بفكره و انجب نبتا افكاره؟ اكيد لا

كذلك الله جسد كلمته في المسيح يسوع

فلا وجود لولادة و نسل جسدي بحسب ما انت متوارثه ابا عن جد عن قرأنك الذي لا يعرف حتى ما هي عقيدة المسيحيين ليرفضها

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (25 سبتمبر 2006)

> حاشا لله ان يلد او يولد بالطبيعة البشرية


 
الحمدالله​ 
يعني الله لم يلد ولم يولد​ 


> نحن لا نقول ولد الله, بل نقول أبن الله


 
أبن الله ؟ !​ 


> ولو انك فاقه شوي باللغة العربية كان فهمت الاصل


 


ياروك سامحتك​ 
اضغط لتحميل المعجم الوسيط​ 
في صفحه 159​ 
( الابن ) الولد الذكر و هي ( بتاء ) و ابن الابن و إن نزل و تكني العرب بابن كذا عن ملازمه فتقول ابن الحرب للشجاع و ابن الليل و ابن الطريق اللص و ابن السبيل الملازم للأسفار ( ج ) أبناء و بنون و النسبة إليه ابني و بنوي و تصغيره بني و أبين و كني بابن كذا عن كثير من الحيوان كابن آوى و ابن عرس و ابن لبون و ابن مخاض ( ج ) بنات آوى و بنات عرس و بنات لبون و بنات مخاض​ 


> فنحن نطلق على اسم الشخص القادم من مصر بأبن النيل او أبن مصر, دلالة على نسبه و مصدره


 
روك نسبه ومصدره ؟ نـسب !؟​ 



> فهل تزوج النيل بأبوه و انجب الشخص الذي ندعوه أبن النيل او الشئ نفسه مع مصر؟ بالطبع لا!


 

بالطبع لا .. 
لكن لما تقول روك ابن النيل ( مصدره ونسبه ) وأيضا نبحث عن كلمة ابن بالمعاجم ونجد انها كنية تكنى بها ! ونسبه تنسب ! فهنا تناقض ؟!​ 


> كذلك عندما نقول ان الشاعر يسجد بنات افكاره في شعره





> فهل تزوج الشاعر بفكره و انجب نبتا افكاره؟ اكيد لا​


 

ماجادت به بنات أفكاره و أكيد لا



> فلا وجود لولادة و نسل جسدي


 
المسيح ليس ابن الله سبحانه وتعالى والله سبحانه وتعالى لم يلد ولم يولد​ 
لكن هذا نقيض ياروك لكلامك في كلمة ابن لأن معناها في المعاجم مثل ماهو مذكور عندك في المعاجم ؟ اللون الأحمر ؟ وأيضا ياروك هذا نقيض لردك كنيته بابن الله ! أو كما ذكرت 





> دلالة على نسبه و مصدره


 نسبته إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟!​ 


> بحسب ما انت متوارثه ابا عن جد عن قرأنك الذي لا يعرف حتى ما هي عقيدة المسيحيين ليرفضها


 
متوارثه !​ 

***********************
*البقية حذفت من قبل my rock*
*لانها نسخ و لصق من موقع اسلامي اخر*
*و تحتوي على تفسير شخصي للكتاب المقدس*
******************************************​


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (25 سبتمبر 2006)

أجد إن الأنسب لموضوعي أن يكون في قسم الحوار​


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:


> ياروك سامحتك​
> اضغط لتحميل المعجم الوسيط​
> في صفحه 159​
> ( الابن ) الولد الذكر و هي ( بتاء ) و ابن الابن و إن نزل و تكني العرب بابن كذا عن ملازمه فتقول ابن الحرب للشجاع و ابن الليل و ابن الطريق اللص و ابن السبيل الملازم للأسفار ( ج ) أبناء و بنون و النسبة إليه ابني و بنوي و تصغيره بني و أبين و كني بابن كذا عن كثير من الحيوان كابن آوى و ابن عرس و ابن لبون و ابن مخاض ( ج ) بنات آوى و بنات عرس و بنات لبون و بنات مخاض​


​معلش الظاهر انك لم تفهم القصد
الفرق بين الابن و الولد هو ان يحق لك ان تكون اب لابنا بالتبني مثلا, لاكن لا يحق ان يكون ولدك لان الولد تعني الولادة الجسدية و نفس الشئ فالمسيح دعي ابنه الله لمصدره الالهي اذ المسيح كلمة الله و تجلت و ليس ولد بمعنى الولادة الجسدية المنسوبة بغرابة بالقرأن فقط

فعندما نقول جسد الشاعر بنات افكاره في الشعر تشابه تجسد كلمة الله
فالشاعر لم يلد هذا الشعر بالولادة الجسدية و كذلك الله
​ 




> روك نسبه ومصدره ؟ نـسب !؟


 
نسبه و مصدره مقصود ان المسيح مصدره الله, اي كلمة الله بالطبيعة مصدرها الله و منسوبة الى الله لان لله فكر و عقل








> بالطبع لا ..
> 
> لكن لما تقول روك ابن النيل ( مصدره ونسبه ) وأيضا نبحث عن كلمة ابن بالمعاجم ونجد انها كنية تكنى بها ! ونسبه تنسب ! فهنا تناقض ؟!


لا ارى التناقض, فأبن النيل صفة تطلق على الانسان القادم من النيل او اصله من النيل

و ابن الله تطلق على المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله فمصدر و اصل كلمة الله هو الله طبعا


بعدين لما تفلس بلاش تنسخ و تلصق من مواقع اخرى و تحط فيها كلمة روك موهم القارئ انك انت الي كاتبها

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## YEMENI (8 أكتوبر 2006)

الله  اكبر                             العزه لله  ولرسوله  وللمؤمنين


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ســؤال*



> معلش الظاهر انك لم تفهم القصد
> الفرق بين الابن و الولد هو ان يحق لك ان تكون اب لابنا بالتبني مثلا, لاكن لا يحق ان يكون ولدك لان الولد تعني الولادة الجسدية و نفس الشئ فالمسيح دعي ابنه الله لمصدره الالهي اذ المسيح كلمة الله و تجلت و ليس ولد بمعنى الولادة الجسدية المنسوبة بغرابة بالقرأن فقط
> 
> فعندما نقول جسد الشاعر بنات افكاره في الشعر تشابه تجسد كلمة الله
> فالشاعر لم يلد هذا الشعر بالولادة الجسدية و كذلك الله



روك يعني الرب -سبحانه وتعالى- تبنى المسيح كابن له ؟ هذا الي تقصده ؟

و سواء أجبت بالنفي أو بالإيجاب  .. 
للتأكيد أو للنفي اقتبس  من أناجيلكم ( النسخه الأخيره أو الأولى ) ماتوثق فيه كلامك .. 





> لى الله لان لله فكر و عقل



الله - سبحانه وتعالى - له فكر وعقل ؟

طيب ياروك

انت تعلم إن الإنسان له عقل والعقل هو الي يقدر نميز فيه الصواب من الخطأ الخير من الشر 
فلم الله سبحانه وتعالى يحتاجه ؟ ومن خلق له العقل ؟

وعقولنا بالاخير ( تخرف ) لما يرد الإنسان لأرذل العمر يعني ( يكبر فالسن ويكون زي الطفل فعقله ) .. فهل الله - سبحانه وتعالى - عندكم كما تقول انت يمتلك العقل يكون زينا ؟

و لو فرضت أنا قبلت بكلامك و صدقت بأن
 الله سبحانه وتعالى له عقل يكون بهالحاله الله سبحانه وتعالى مثلنا  ؟
وتعالى الله سبحانه وتعالى عما تقولون 



> بعدين لما تفلس بلاش تنسخ و تلصق من مواقع اخرى و تحط فيها كلمة روك موهم القارئ انك انت الي كاتبها



وين حطيت اسمك ؟ وليش أوهم القارئ بأني كاتب شي مو كاتبه ؟ !!


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ســؤال*

هذه آخر مشاركه 
  لمن يجد الإجابه أو عنده القدره على المحاوره يراسلني


----------



## Christian Knight (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ســؤال*



			
				مسلم والحمدلـله;256246 قال:
			
		

> هذه آخر مشاركه
> لمن يجد الإجابه أو عنده القدره على المحاوره يراسلني



*كلنا عندنا الاجابة بس ليه ميكونش الحوار على صفحات المنتدى امام الجميع؟؟
ولى سؤال اخر وهو ما المقصود ب(النسخة الاخيرة او الاولى)؟
وكمان من الملاحظ انك بتغير كلامك كتير يا اخ مسلم, فانت الاول ادعيت ان العهد الجديد ليس فيه ما يقول بان المسيح ابن الله وبعد ما اخونا روك اثبت عدم صحة كلامك بالايات الكتابية غيرت كلامك وقلت ان اعتراضك هو على الناحية المنطقية, فيا ريت لو تثبت على منطق واحد حفاظا على ماء وجهك بالمنتدى
منتظر جوابك*


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ســؤال*

أخي الحبيب Christian Knight, هل رأيت كيف ان صاحب الموضوع انسحب من المنتدى كله, فهو دخل لكي يناقشنا في المسيحيات و تاليها افلس و اعلن انه يريد الغاء عضويته.. و السبب معروف بالطبع...


----------



## la vie (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ســؤال*

اخي المسلم سلام الله والمسيح يباركك ويفتح قلبك لقبول الحقيقه
انا اريد ان ارد على سؤالك بسؤال
هل يمكننا نحن البشر بعقولنا البسيطه ان نفهم حكمة الله ؟
ماحدث مع المسيح المخلص هو تدبير من الله منذ ولادته حتى موته وقيامته
وقد تم التبشير بالمسيح قيل مجيئه في العهد القديم على لسان الانبياء بالهام من الله كما حدثنا الله عن بلسان انبيائه عن عذاب والام المسيح  
لماذا اختار الله ارسال المسيح مولودا وليس مبعوثا فهذه حكمته ولاجدال فيها 
ولكن المسيح تجسد ومات وقام ليثبت للعالم كله سلطانه على الموت وليحقق لنا الحياة الابديه 
اتمنى من الله واتضرع له ان يفتح بصيرتك وبصيرتنا


----------



## allahmhba (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بداية أقول هذه القصيدة نابعة من فكر إسلامي يجهل الإيمان المسيحي بالمطلق

أَعُبَّــادَ المَسِيحِ لَنَـا سُــؤَالٌ نُرِيدُ جَوَابَـهُ مَّمِنْ وَعَــاهُ
تفضل، بس المشكلة هي في طارح السؤال أن يكون قد وعاه فعلا، أما لو لم يكن قد وعاه فهذه مصيبة !
ثانياً نحن لسنا عبيداً     " لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا ... لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ "       يوحنا 15 :15


إذا مـاتَ الإِلــهُ بِصُنْع قومٍ أمَاتُوهُ فَمـا هذَا الإِلـهُ؟ 	
من أين هذا الافتراء يا ترى ؟ ألم تقرأ في الكتاب المقدس ولو لمرة واحدة ؟ حسنا اقرأ ولا تقل ما أنا بقارئ
1Ti 6:16 الَّذِي وَحْدَهُ لَهُ عَدَمُ الْمَوْتِ، سَاكِناً فِي نُورٍ لاَ يُدْنَى مِنْهُ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْكَرَامَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. آمِينَ. 
ثم يسقط الشيخ في خطأ لا يقع فيه طفل, ويقول أن الله " يصنع " قوم ! فهل الله يصنع أم يخلق القوم ؟ فإذا كان الله " يصنع " فمن الذي يخلق !؟؟ 
ابن الله السيد المسيح هو من صلب ومات على الصليب ليخلصنا من عبودية الخطيئة ويصالحنا مع الله الآب
ثم من هم الذين أماتوه ؟؟ هم أم هو الذي أراد بكل إرادته أن يموت ؟؟! ألم تقرأ :
" لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي "  (يوحنا 10 : 18) 
بل أن المسيح وبخ بيلاطس بقوة في قصره :
" فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تُكَلِّمُنِي؟ أَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي سُلْطَانًا أَنْ أَصْلِبَكَ وَسُلْطَانًا أَنْ أُطْلِقَكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: « لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ، لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لِذلِكَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَنِي إِلَيْكَ لَهُ خَطِيَّةٌ أَعْظَمُ» "  (يو 19 : 10-11)  
فلماذا لا تقرأ يا شيخ ؟ 
وهذا رابط يتحدث عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3836 

وَهَلْ أرضــاه ما نَالُـوهُ مِنْـهُ؟ فبُشْرَاهمْ إذا نالُوا رِضَــاهُ 
وما هو الذي نالوه منه ؟ هل تقصد الخلاص !؟؟
الإجابة : نعم للذين آمنوا به !


وَإِنْ سَخِـطَ الذي فَعَلُـوهُ فيـه فَقُـوَّتُهُمْ إِذًا أوْهَتْ قُـوَاهُ 
من أين أتيت بهذه الفرضية ؟ وحتى لو كانت فرضيتك صحيحة فهل تكون النتيجة أن قوتهم قد أوهت قواه ؟ عموماً سنكشفك في القادم ونكشف عدم علمك بأي شيء


وَهَلْ بَقِى الوُجُــودُ بِـلاَ إِلـهٍ سَمِيعٍ يَسْتَجِيبُ لَمِنْ دَعَـاهُ؟ 
وَهَلْ خَـلَتِ الطِّبَـاقُ السَّبْعُ لَمّـا ثَوَى تَحتَ التُّرَابِ، وَقَدْ عَلاَهُ 	
وَهَلْ خَـلَتِ الْعَـوَالُمِ مِن إِلـهٍ يُدَبِّرهَا، وَقَدْ سُمِرَتْ يَدَاهُ؟ 	
أولاً الله غير محدود وليس موجوداً في مكان ما محدود, ثانياً ابن الله يسوع المسيح هو الذي تجسد وهو الذي قدم ذاته لخلاصنا وليصالحنا مع الله الآب
تجسد السيد المسيح 
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/johnmes1.htm
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111122
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53359


وَكَيْـفَ تَخَـلْتِ الأَمْـلاَكُ عَنْهُ بِنَصْرِهِمُ، وَقَدْ سَمِعُوا بُـكاهُ؟ 	
1. من قال أن الأملاك تخلت عنه ؟
2. من قال أن الأملاك هي التي تتخلي عن الإله وليس الإله هو الذي يتخلي عنها ؟!
3. كيف للملائكة المخلوقة أن تنصر خالقها ؟!
4. أين بكى المسيح على الصليب ؟!!
5. ما علاقة سماع البكاء بنصرهم له ؟ أليس من الأجدر أن يمنعوا من أبكاه ؟! جل في علاه
كما قلنا السيد المسيح هو من اختار هذا الطريق


وكيف أطاقت الخشبات حمل الإلـ ـه الحق مشـدودا قفـاه؟ 	
وَكيْفَ دَنَـا الحَـدِيدُ إِلَيْهِ حَتَّى يُخَالِطَـهُ، وَيَلْحَقَــهُ أذَاهُ؟
السيد المسيح صلب ومات بالجسد فقط, ثم قام في اليوم الثالث وغلب الموت
كما أنه هو من أراد سير عملية الخلاص هكذا منذ البدء, وحتى منذ سقوط آدم في الخطيئة, وهناك الكثير الكثير من التنبؤات عن صلب السيد المسيح في العهد القديم, ومن يقرأ الكتاب المقدس يعرف ذلك


وَكيْـفَ تَمكْنَتْ أَيْـدِى عِـدَاهُ وَطَالتْ حَيْثُ قَدْ صَفَعُوا قَفَاهُ؟
يا مدلس أين في الكتاب المقدس هذا الكلام ؟


وَهَلْ عَـادَ المَسِيحُ إِلَى حَيَــاةٍ أَمَ المُحْيى لَــهُ رَب سِـوَاهُ؟ 	
السيد المسيح أزلي وموجود منذ البدء, وهو لم يترك إلوهيته حتى يعود إليها. راجع موضوع التجسد


وَيَا عَجَبــاً لِقَبْرٍ ضَـمَّ رَبــا وَأَعْجَبُ مِنْهُ بَطْنٌ قَدْ حَـوَاهُ
ما المشكلة هنا, فالرب قادر على كل شيء, وقد نزل إلى القبر لكي يقيمنا معه ويعطينا الحياة الأبدية


أَقَامَ هُنَـاكَ تِسْعــاً مِنْ شُهُورٍ لَدَى الظُّلُمَاتِ مِنْ حَيْضٍ غِذَاهُ
وَشَقَّ الْفَـرْجَ مَوْلُـودًا صَغِيـراً ضَعِيفاً، فَاتِحـاً لِلثَّدْى فَـاهُ
وَيَأْكُـلُ، ثمَّ يَشْـرَبُ، ثمَّ يَأْتِـى بِلاَزِمِ ذَاكَ، هَلْ هـذَا إِلهُ؟ 	
السيد المسيح تجسد على أرض وأخذ جسداً كاملاً من دون خطيئة, لكي يتم الخلاص 
فهو أكل وشرب ونام وتألم كبشر وليس كإله 


تَعَالَى اللهُ عَنْ إِفْـكِ النَّصَــارَى سَيُسأَلُ كُلَّهُمْ عَمَّـا افْتـرَاهُ 	
نصارى مين اللي انت بتكلمهم ؟
إقرا الموضوع ده عشان تتعلم 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144300


أَعُبَّـادَ الصَّلِيبِ، لأَى مَعْنِّـى يُعَظمُ أوْ يُقَبَّـحُ مَنْ رَمَاهُ؟ 	
رماه بإيه ؟؟؟
الصليب ما هو إلا وسيلة تم عليها الخلاص فنحن نفتخر به في التذكير فهو رمز للغلبة وهزيمة الشيطان فأقرا الكتاب فهو يقول :
فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة و أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله (1كو 1 : 18)
وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن افتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم (غل 6 : 14)
راجع الروابط التالية حول الصليب
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47188
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64290


وَهَلْ تَقْضِى العقولُ بِغَيْرِ كَسْرٍ وَإحْـرَاقٍ لَهُ، وَلَمِنْ بَغَاهُ؟ 	
لماذا نحرقه أو نكسره وهو الذي كسر به المسيح الموت حيث داسه بالموت ؟ فهو علامة الخلاص التي بها تخرج الشياطين 


إِذَا رَكِبَ الإِلـهُ عَلَيْهِ كُرْهـاً وَقَدْ شُـدَّتْ لِتَسْمِيرٍ يَدَاهُ 
المسيح صلب بإرادته وليس كرهاً كما تقول


فَذَاكَ المَرْكَبُ المَلْعُـونُ حَقـا فَدُسْـهُ، لا تَبُسْـهُ إِذْ تَرَاهُ 



يُهَـانُ عَلَيْهِ رَبُّ الْخَلقِ طُرا وتَعْبُـدُهُ؟ فَإِنّكَ مِنْ عِدَاهُ 	
بل أنت من عاداه لأنه هو الوعد الإلهي منذ سقطتُ أنت, وتعاديه وليتك تقرأ الكتاب المقدس
لأنه قد دخل إلى العالم مضلون كثيرون لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح آتياً في الجسد هذا هو المضل والضد للمسيح (2يو 1 : 7)
من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن (1يو 2 : 22)


فإِنْ عَظِّمْتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنْ قَـدْ حَوَى رَبَّ العِبَادِ، وَقَدْ عَلاَهُ
من قال أن هذا سبب التعظيم ؟!؟؟؟
ومن قال أنه يحوي رب العباد
لا يوجد محتوي وحاوي, هم متساويين في الجوهر


وَقَدْ فُقِـدَ الصَّلِيبُ، فإِنْ رَأَيْنَا لَهُ شَكْـلاً تَذَكَّرْنَا سَنَـاهُ
الصليب لم يفقد وهو موجود حتى الآن.


فَهَلاّ للقبورِ سَجَـدْتَ طُرا لَضِّم القبرِ رَبّكَ فى حَشَاهُ؟ 	
رجعنا تاني لموضوع الضم ؟؟ الصليب هو الذي تم عليه الفداء وليس القبر 
والسيد المسيح قام من القبر في اليوم الثالث ولم يبقى فيه للأبد


فَيَـا عَبْدَ المِسيحِ أَفِقْ، فَهَذَا بِدَايَتُـهُ، وَهـذَا مُنْتَهاهُ 	
لماذا تكذب ؟
الإله، لا بداية له ولا نهاية!!


"وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُم"   يوحنا 8: 32
أريد أن أقدم دعوة لكل المسلمين بأن يقرأوا الكتاب المقدس ويتأكدوا بنفسهم من الكلام
لا أن يصدقوا كل ما يقال لهم من اكاذيب

احترامي لكل مسلم باحث عن الحق


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 ديسمبر 2010)

إنها ليست قصيدة ، بل مجرد رطانة جوفاء
حروف منظومة لعقول مظلومة ، ظلمها الشيطان وأظلمها
ولذلك فإنه لا يقوى على الحوار العقلانى


----------

